# What dosages of test are people running?



## bigacb

*What mg of test do you run on a bulk?*​
0-500mg29533.64%500-750mg32336.83%750mg-1g16018.24%1g-1.5g627.07%1.5g +374.22%


----------



## bigacb

If you could post your weight, measurements and amount aswell. Just want to get an idea of what everyone else is running particulary the ones that compete. Honest answers. Cheers guys.


----------



## Beans

Im on a bulk right now. Using 500mg EW.


----------



## Guest

750mg test nothing else, 241lb 5ft8.


----------



## MXD

Cutting 100mg prop eod.

Bw 83k bf - 10% 5"10


----------



## bigacb

I might aswell put mine in for next my proposed cycle.

875mg sus ew with tren

13st7lbs


----------



## weeman

just started current cycle last week but the test component is 1700mg comprising of test prop and test 350.current bodyweight i have no idea but was around the 234lbs mark a few weeks ago at a height of just under 5'9".


----------



## bigacb

I hardly ever hear anyone admitting to using that much, for that i respect you for telling the truth. Are other people you compete with on similar dosages?


----------



## Guest

bigacb said:


> I hardly ever hear anyone admitting to using that much, for that i respect you for telling the truth. Are other people you compete with on similar dosages?


 :confused1: Have you completely missed JWOO7 SHIC log?!?!?:laugh:

I cant speak for weeman but i personally know tons of guys on way more than that.


----------



## alty83

On my last bulking course i was on 1g test pw but suffered a lot of water and bloat. My current cycle is 700mg pw which im finding much better with steadier leaner gains


----------



## bigacb

Con said:


> :confused1: Have you completely missed JWOO7 SHIC log?!?!?:laugh:
> 
> I cant speak for weeman but i personally know tons of guys on way more than that.


I must have i dont get to come on here much anymore as theyve decided to block it at work. What doses are we talking about? Whats the most youve used con?


----------



## bigacb

Fookin hell ive just had a look at the doses he's running!


----------



## Guest

bigacb said:


> I must have i dont get to come on here much anymore as theyve decided to block it at work. What doses are we talking about? Whats the most youve used con?


 1600mg total (1 gram test is the most i have used) but i think the gear was bunk because i got the worst reaction/swelling from the gear and it was from a ugl which is now down and didnt have the best rep.

Usual dose is 500-750mg test with some other drug in the mix, i realised this time that just for growth nothing beats some test and lots of food.


----------



## weeman

bigacb said:


> I hardly ever hear anyone admitting to using that much, for that i respect you for telling the truth. Are other people you compete with on similar dosages?


i know it sounds high in comparison to some but i know a lot of guys using way more,not that i'm trying to justify it by saying that!!

alongside the 1700mg test i am running 900mg eq,300mg tri tren,50mg oxy ed for first 2 weeks and 10iu slin twice a day ed.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

750 test e and 300 tren ace

just under 5`9, 220lb


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

weeman,

have you always used this amount or have you had to up the dose over the years buddy?


----------



## Rob070886

750mg Sust :blush: PW. 5ft 6, 173 ib


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> 750mg test nothing else, 241lb 5ft8.


PAH Pu55y...

Go Home, Be a family man!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

I ticked 1-1.5g because apart from current "little" cycle that was most i used 

Currently approx 240lbs of ripped awesome powerfull sinewy rock granite like muscles

@ just under 5'10"


----------



## Kezz

normaly 500-750 enth with summat else like tren thrown in for good luck occasionaly


----------



## borostu82

750mg test.

16.4 stone @ 5ft 10


----------



## Magic Torch

My last bulk was 750mg sust, 600mg Deca. The last Test only cycle I did was 1g a week.

I thought about going higher than that before but having spoken to ppl I am not going to. I do want to try a SHIC in the future tho, but I am going to wait until I have had a nice 'off' period and I have stopped growing well on 'smaller' amounts.


----------



## Mars

Blast has gone up to my limit this time of 1150mg, plus a bit of deca and a few dbol.


----------



## hilly

never gone over 500mg a week of test apart from a front load of 750 a week. think my next cycle i may try 750mg and see how i go not sure yet tho.


----------



## Sylar

500mg Sust - 15 days in

5'9"



jw007 said:


> @ just under 5'10"


5'9 then? :huh:


----------



## jw007

Sylar said:


> 500mg Sust - 15 days in
> 
> 5'9"
> 
> 5'9 then? :huh:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

NO, I was over 5'10, but heavy squats have squished me, so im a tad under..

HOW RUDE lol

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sylar

jw007 said:


> NO, I was over 5'10, but heavy squats have squished me, so im a tad under..


So 5'9" and a "tad" then..? :huh: :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Last course was 1000mg/week.

Current weight just under 240lbs and height just under 6'3.


----------



## jw007

Sylar said:


> So 5'9" and a "tad" then..? :huh: :thumb:


Yeah, better:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Sylar

TaintedSoul said:


> Height just under 6'4.


6'3 then..? :huh:


----------



## PeterTheEater

lol


----------



## eurgar

About to start a new course nx week going to run 600mg test cypionate, 800mg test 400 and 100mg per day oxy for first 2 wks then drop to 50mg for another 2 wks will probably add some tren in at wk 7.

6ft tall and around 17.5 st


----------



## hilly

eurgar any reason for the 2 types of test????


----------



## eurgar

No specific reason, to be honest Ive always liked ruining 2 types together but having the test 400 in there keeps the total ml down to 5ml per wk which is a nice 2.5ml x 2 jabs per wk

come to think of it that is not a lot of ml might add some more in lol


----------



## weeman

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> weeman,
> 
> have you always used this amount or have you had to up the dose over the years buddy?


have used more than that in the past mate,thought i'd bring it down a bit as it seemed a bit excessive in the past.


----------



## weeman

hilly2008 said:


> eurgar any reason for the 2 types of test????


theres nothing unusual in using 2 different ESTHERS of test (all test is the same mate)anyone using sust or the like is using 4 different esthers of test for example.


----------



## hilly

Ohh i no theres no difference i was just curiouse if here was specific reasoning behind it or not thats all. myabe something i didnt no.


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> PAH Pu55y...
> 
> Go Home, Be a family man!!!!! :lol: :lol:


 Fvck me your right after reading this thread i best hang it up:lol:

I would do more but my delts can take only so much and i am scared:innocent: to shoot any where else.:laugh:


----------



## Tiger81

Ive done upto 2g of test in a week along with 600mg deca and felt fine tbh. Atm just running 1 sust eod to maintain things while i prepare my next cycle. Current weight is about 225lbs at 5'11m, fairly lean too.


----------



## Cowsfortea

Been up to 4500 test in past, plus 2000mg anabolics but won't do that again in a hurry. Normally 1500-2000.

19 1/2 stone 6"1


----------



## bigmitch69

500mg test (plus 400mg deca)

14st 1lb

5 foot 11 or as some would put it 'just under 6 foot' ha ha


----------



## dean c

cowsfortea ,when you say you wont be doing those doses again can you explain your reasons mate ?what were the pros and cons for you ?


----------



## Guest

Tiger81 said:


> Atm just running 1 sust eod to maintain things while i prepare my next cycle.


 FVCKING PMSL I like you Tiger you crack me up, just under 1 gram to maintain:lol: :thumb:

Right thats it all your posts have convinced me tonight i will shoot a whole 20ml bottle of test 300 hopefully i can gain a cheeky lb or so:thumb::laugh: BUT if my delts hurt in the morning i am blaming you Tiger:cursing:


----------



## Tiger81

Con said:


> FVCKING PMSL I like you Tiger you crack me up, just under 1 gram to maintain:lol: :thumb:
> 
> Right thats it all your posts have convinced me tonight i will shoot a whole 20ml bottle of test 300 hopefully i can gain a cheeky lb or so:thumb::laugh: BUT if my delts hurt in the morning i am blaming you Tiger:cursing:


Lmfao bro

i have worked up to this dose, i just dont gain sh1t off 500mg pw. Gotta be over the G mark for me to gain proper.

:laugh:


----------



## Rob070886

Tiger81 said:


> Lmfao bro
> 
> i have worked up to this dose, i just dont gain sh1t off 500mg pw. Gotta be over the G mark for me to gain proper.
> 
> :laugh:


I dont really gain off 500mg, but when i do 750mg i seem to gain well.

gonna come off week after next and jsut do 250mg PW for the next 16

weeks i reckon until i do another blast for 8 weeks.


----------



## Austrian Oak

last year was doing 1g of test enth and 600 of decca a week with 70mg of danabol blue hearts a day...i bloody exploded, was a putting on a good 7-8 pounds a week of decent muscle for first few weeks...i'm just under 260lbs at the mo and 6''2 with bf of 11%...just in the middle of a course of dbol on its own at 70mg a day then goin back on with the test for the next cycle...


----------



## Rob070886

Tiger, do you have complete off periods ever? or do you just cruise and blast? also mate, how do you go about doing your HCG etc if you do/dont come off?


----------



## DB

been up2 1g of test a week but found it no better than 600-800mg

normal off season cycle would be

750 test enan or cyp

400mg deca or npp

30mg dbol pre workout only

and really looking forward to trying some new protocol with my favorite drug insulin.. so will probably lower my AAS use when doing that..


----------



## Harry1436114491

450mg Prop but with a few other goodies.


----------



## gym rat

1 g of test e, 400mg deca parabolin, 100mg oxy on training days


----------



## jjj

at least 500mg test, with whatever else (500mg eq, 400mg deca....) for 10-12 weeks,

then down to 250mg every 10 days- 2 weeks for 8-12 weeks, then back up again 

....with the odd bit of HCG every couple of weeks


----------



## hilly

Its interesting to see the different way people cycle etc. I would like to cruise and blast as people do but am to worried about it effecting my chances to have kids later on in life.

I no it may not but its not really a chance i wanna take. that being said i only intend to come off for 8 -10 weeks this time and if my bloods are good to go ill be going back on so maybe id be better cruising.


----------



## jjj

hilly2008 said:


> Its interesting to see the different way people cycle etc. *I would like to cruise and blast as people do but am to worried about it effecting my chances to have kids later on in life.*
> 
> I no it may not but its not really a chance i wanna take. that being said i only intend to come off for 8 -10 weeks this time and if my bloods are good to go ill be going back on so maybe id be better cruising.


i think it was mars that said a few weeks ago that azoospemia or wotever its called from steroids is 99% reversible, and if you keep to HCG then take proviron when you come off to have kids, your sperm rate will increase again and you can have kids, a far bigger problem with blast/cruise is the effect on your HPTA, shutting natural test down for good!


----------



## Rob070886

JJJ, didnt realise you done the blast/cruise method, when you say the odd bit of HCG, how much exactly do you mean?

week after next im gonna just do 250mg every week or so but wanted to make sure first what was a good freq to do the HCG when cruising?!


----------



## mikeb19

Currently on 500mg test per week and 400mg deca per week.

Height 6'1"

Weight 201 pounds


----------



## Tiger81

Rob070886 said:


> Tiger, do you have complete off periods ever? or do you just cruise and blast? also mate, how do you go about doing your HCG etc if you do/dont come off?


Sure mate, i was completley clean for around 5 months and just started back on gear in april or may this year i think, just a couple of mild cycles and now cruising and then blasting for the moment.

I dont ever use hcg mate, i have never needed to tbh, some of the pct meds used today do more harm than good imo and please nobody flame me for this this is just HOW I DO IT lol.


----------



## Tiger81

Austrian Oak said:


> last year was doing 1g of test enth and 600 of decca a week with 70mg of danabol blue hearts a day...i bloody exploded, was a putting on a good 7-8 pounds a week of decent muscle for first few weeks...i'm just under 260lbs at the mo and 6''2 with bf of 11%...just in the middle of a course of dbol on its own at 70mg a day then goin back on with the test for the next cycle...


Sounds good mate, cant beat courses like that. :cool2:


----------



## Cowsfortea

dean c said:


> cowsfortea ,when you say you wont be doing those doses again can you explain your reasons mate ?what were the pros and cons for you ?


There's the obvious ones like it's a lot of oil to get in your system and train around if things go wrong.

Theh there's the increased likelihood of a bad reaction because you're injecting so many times and because of the dose your immune system is down. For example I spent five days of that cycle in hospital on an iv antibiotics drip with cellilitus which had spread from my tricep right down my arm. These sort of things come hand in hand for some and they have various methods for dealing with them, such as sticking a mighty green in the infection site and sucking out much of the pus and what not. Not for me, dear

Other than that, no probs, blood pressure was fine, as were all internal organ readings (as monitored in hosp)

All in all, stregth gains were very good and size gains etc, as would be expected.

May do another one like that one day but not yet


----------



## Rob070886

Tiger81 said:


> Sure mate, i was completley clean for around 5 months and just started back on gear in april or may this year i think, just a couple of mild cycles and now cruising and then blasting for the moment.
> 
> I dont ever use hcg mate, i have never needed to tbh, some of the pct meds used today do more harm than good imo and please nobody flame me for this this is just HOW I DO IT lol.


do u never use nolva and the likes then?


----------



## Tiger81

Rob070886 said:


> do u never use nolva and the likes then?


I only use nolva if i get water retention or gyno symptoms which is very rare for me. I have used clomid in the past and its ok but dont like the sides tbh, there are other things out there that you can recover with just fine ie rohm pct caps or biohazard agitator + zinc/dhea etc - these are fine for pct IMO and i have also been known to bridge cycles with dbol or low dose of test etc etc, just find what works for you bro, im just a big guinea pig lol here for a good time not a long time :laugh:


----------



## bigacb

Tiger81 said:


> I only use nolva if i get water retention or gyno symptoms which is very rare for me. I have used clomid in the past and its ok but dont like the sides tbh, there are other things out there that you can recover with just fine ie rohm pct caps or biohazard agitator + zinc/dhea etc - these are fine for pct IMO and i have also been known to bridge cycles with dbol or low dose of test etc etc, just find what works for you bro, im just a big guinea pig lol here for a good time not a long time :laugh:


Nolva wont really help for water retention mate as it doesn't lower estrogen it just blocks it. An AI is far more effective. P.S. All that AAS must cost you a fortune over 1g cruising :lol: .


----------



## chrismac

I have just been doing 500mg cycles with stuff added in.... went upto 14st+ at 5"8 at beginning of the year.

I cut to 12st2 BF was pretty low, so just finished a rebound of 1.2g Test and have gone upto 13st5 still lean.

Going to come off now though for 3 months [PCT meds start in a week].

I dont want kids so could stay on forever but I dont like the idea of HPTA shutdown forever.


----------



## Big Scouse

Andropen 275:- 550mg per week

6ft 1 and 224lbs


----------



## Mac

750mg Test E with 1000mg EQ E/W + oxy 100 on training days max ever.... 16.6st 6ft 3 - quite lean


----------



## babyshins

400 test prop alongside deca.

94kg

5ft 11

Trying to put on some mass before cutting for the summer!


----------



## THEMEAT

on this cycle tri-sus 500mg a week along with 400 deca. I was weighing in at 14st 5lb but been sick all night & 2day & got the sh!ts, so theirs no tellings now. Nice! :confused1:


----------



## donggle

first cycle, been on 3 weeks, 500mg/week test.

5'9, 215lbs, slight abs


----------



## pecman

300mg prop,400ml deca 17st 4 5 ft 10" only done higher once and had massive sides..never again.


----------



## Rebus

Tiger81 said:


> Lmfao bro
> 
> i have worked up to this dose, i just dont gain sh1t off 500mg pw. Gotta be over the G mark for me to gain proper.
> 
> :laugh:


ut i thought this was a bridge between cycles, so grams still a fair bit of sust just to ' maintain ' is it not??


----------



## Rebus

Tiger81 said:


> Sure mate, i was completley clean for around 5 months and just started back on gear in april or may this year i think, just a couple of mild cycles and now cruising and then blasting for the moment.
> 
> I dont ever use hcg mate, i have never needed to tbh, some of the pct meds used today do more harm than good imo and please nobody flame me for this this is just HOW I DO IT lol.


Theres something to be said re yor last sentence there as i quite agree. People often get all chewed up about cruising on a little test and the dangers of staying on ( albeit theres different considerations for coming OFF ).

But your right in what you say the sides in pct drugs are probably worse than a shot of test/week..... :tongue:


----------



## 3752

2g of Cyp for me this time


----------



## mick_the_brick

1G PW of iranian test at the moment...

Will be cruising @ 250mg PW in 1 weeks time


----------



## dogue

1g cyp and some tren

246lbs, 6ft, 14%


----------



## liamrobjolley

too much too soon, means your body will grow fastly quick, but u will only gradually grow after, where as if you up your dosage slowly, u keep ur body guessing, meaning it will grown quick (steady) rather than have alot of water retention buddy. that why i keep it little as possible, round about 280mg week


----------



## liamrobjolley

13st 1lb 5"11 7%body fat


----------



## hilly

5ft10

202 pound

14% bf at a guess

about to start 750mg of test a week for the first time


----------



## DeMarco

6ft 5 240 LB just about to start a new course of just Sus and Deca 2 weeks on 4 weeks off then repeat.

1 shot ED for 2 weeks of both my M8 just tried it and has had the best gains ever he competes and is stepping up a class me i just want to get BIG!

Will start after Christmas


----------



## LukeVTS

Somewhere between 500 and 750mg per week. i ran it e3d. I know its not huge, but im only 23 and was my first cycle...


----------



## Guest

DeMarco said:


> 6ft 5 240 LB just about to start a new course of just Sus and Deca 2 weeks on 4 weeks off then repeat.
> 
> 1 shot ED for 2 weeks of both my M8 just tried it and has had the best gains ever he competes and is stepping up a class me i just want to get BIG!
> 
> Will start after Christmas


 Sounds like a very smart cycle there mate:rolleyes:


----------



## Knifey

750mg. 250 enan, 500 sust. like 2 mix it up. lol.

Haz


----------



## DeMarco

Cheers Con will post a thread when i start, will be interesting to see the results.


----------



## Mars

My spring blast will be 1.5g test, then some tren and whatever else i decide, 5' 9" 135lb of solid musculers

PS, thats me on the right in my ava.


----------



## Beans

Con said:


> Sounds like a very smart cycle there mate:rolleyes:


There's somthing telling me that, that comment was sarcastic.

Because IMHO, that cycle is pants.


----------



## delhibuilder

DeMarco said:


> Cheers Con will post a thread when i start, will be interesting to see the results.


mate is this a serious reply? be careful with that cycle.


----------



## MXD

Some of these doses are madness lol


----------



## Guest

Beans said:


> There's somthing telling me that, that comment was sarcastic.
> 
> Because IMHO, that cycle is pants.


 ME SACRCASTIC??? NEVER! :lol:

The cycle is poor because the test and deca will barely be out of your system after your 4 weeks "off" so those its a bit pointless plus the large loading for the two weeks will hammer your body especially such a dose of deca. 4ml of sust 3ml of deca every week will be a good heavy cycle this could be run for a set period of time lets say six weeks followed by a maintance dose of 1ml sust 1ml deca every week for six weeks and then ramp back up again.


----------



## hilly

agree with con it looks like he is trying to do a shic of sorts but cutting it short by atleast 2 weeks not much point really.


----------



## DeMarco

The thought behind it was to blast close to 3,000 mg a week for 2 weeks as most of the gains seems to be in the 2-4 week faze, gains after the fourth week seem to be minimal so why keep taking the gear when most of the gains happen in the 2-4 week period?

Then take a break then blast again. Was only considering due to my more experienced M8 but will take on board and reevaluate..LOL


----------



## jw007

DeMarco said:


> The thought behind it was to blast close to 3,000 mg a week for 2 weeks as most of the gains seems to be in the 2-4 week faze, gains after the fourth week seem to be minimal so why keep taking the gear when most of the gains happen in the 2-4 week period?
> 
> Then take a break then blast again. Was only considering due to my more experienced M8 but will take on board and reevaluate..LOL


There is some theory\talk about doing 3 week blast then 3 weeks off indefinately, with some good results, however I think that would be using fast acting aas like prop, npp and acetate etc so in the 3 weeks off you are actually off....

Dont think works same when using long acting esters as your are never actually off...

Maybe your mate meant along those lines????


----------



## DeMarco

jw007 said:


> There is some theory\talk about doing 3 week blast then 3 weeks off indefinately, with some good results, however I think that would be using fast acting aas like prop, npp and acetate etc so in the 3 weeks off you are actually off....
> 
> Dont think works same when using long acting esters as your are never actually off...
> 
> Maybe your mate meant along those lines????


Yep that makes sense luckily i was just contemplating at this stage and will have a few weeks to research more before starting my next course. :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

jw007 said:


> There is some theory\talk about doing 3 week blast then 3 weeks off indefinately, with some good results, however I think that would be using fast acting aas like prop, npp and acetate etc so in the 3 weeks off you are actually off....
> 
> Dont think works same when using long acting esters as your are never actually off...
> 
> Maybe your mate meant along those lines????


Yes - had some discussions about this recently. Question is just how much of what would an experienced user want/be able to take "safely"?


----------



## jw007

Prodiver said:


> Yes - had some discussions about this recently. Question is just how much of what would an experienced user want/be able to take "safely"?


Depends on cycle history and what you think you could tolerate..

I would suggest tho as its like a blast 3 weeks you would want 2-3g at least...

It usually IMO takes more than 3 weeks for any sides to manifest, so you would have stopped before really getting the "good news" as it were...

Unsure if would be wise to run mini PCTs during 3 weeks off, maybe someone else would have some input in that???

However in this case (goes against the grain tho PMSL) I would suggest you come totally off for 3 weeks rather than any sort of cruising..

I would suggest this way each blast cycle would facilitate far greater gains...

It is something I myself have considered and have discussed with a few, but i went shic route instead


----------



## Louis_C

750mg

6ft, 17.3 stone, age 22

this dose works from for me!


----------



## DeMarco

jw007 said:


> Depends on cycle history and what you think you could tolerate..
> 
> I would suggest tho as its like a blast 3 weeks you would want 2-3g at least...
> 
> It usually IMO takes more than 3 weeks for any sides to manifest, so you would have stopped before really getting the "good news" as it were...
> 
> Unsure if would be wise to run mini PCTs during 3 weeks off, maybe someone else would have some input in that???
> 
> However in this case (goes against the grain tho PMSL) I would suggest you come totally off for 3 weeks rather than any sort of cruising..
> 
> I would suggest this way each blast cycle would facilitate far greater gains...
> 
> It is something I myself have considered and have discussed with a few, but i went shic route instead


This is what i was discussing with my M8 blast for 2-3 weeks, off for 3-4 no pct no cruising and repeat.

Will have to rethink the gear i use though, good to hear others have been considering the blasting technique i personally liked the sound of it and the theory behind it.


----------



## Prodiver

jw007 said:


> Depends on cycle history and what you think you could tolerate..
> 
> I would suggest tho as its like a blast 3 weeks you would want 2-3g at least...
> 
> It usually IMO takes more than 3 weeks for any sides to manifest, so you would have stopped before really getting the "good news" as it were...
> 
> Unsure if would be wise to run mini PCTs during 3 weeks off, maybe someone else would have some input in that???
> 
> However in this case (goes against the grain tho PMSL) I would suggest you come totally off for 3 weeks rather than any sort of cruising..
> 
> I would suggest this way each blast cycle would facilitate far greater gains...
> 
> It is something I myself have considered and have discussed with a few, but i went shic route instead


Honestly, jw, what's the highest dose, and what, that you've ever loaded up at one go at the start of a cycle? And how soon did you "top it up"?

Any side effects noticeable soon?

Would this give some idea of what can be tolerated?


----------



## jw007

Prodiver said:


> Honestly, jw, what's the highest dose, and what, that you've ever loaded up at one go at the start of a cycle? And how soon did you "top it up"?
> 
> Any side effects noticeable soon?
> 
> Would this give some idea of what can be tolerated?


well before my SHIc mate the highest i ran was 1.5g test and 1g tren for a few months plus some sporadic orals, 50mg dbol, 50mg oxy etc leading up to a Powerlift comp...

Last 3 weeks i was doing 150mg oxy a day plus shots....

Only real sides i got (was using HCG throughout to prevent testicular atrophy) was after 8 weeks on 1g of tren i began to get some really bad feelings of "detachment" where i gave a sh1t about no one or anything..

It took around 2 months to manifest like that, and after speaking to a few I realised it must be the tren so i came off, and was ok a week later.

Was tren Enan so pinning 1 g a week, calculating half lives i would assume i prob had around 3g floating in me etc etc..

Tren also gives me heart burn, makes sleep apnea worse and can get bad nite sweats and kills my digestive ability and appetite, BUT that is just down to tren and running such high dose for so long...

I can easliy run tren high dose for 6 weeks and escape most negative sh1t, but after 3 weeks nite sweats and heartburn manifest..

As for other AAS not a prob..

Shic i managed to pin I think nearly 4-5g shots a week with around 1g orals, only lasted just over 4 weeks till tore arm, but in that time I had Zero sides and huge awesomeness, Only wish i had got to end oif 6 week course as by week 4 everything had properly kicked in and i felt\was big and strong as fck and I was SUPERMAN PMSL


----------



## Cheater2K

5ft 11

263lbs

BF a little high at 17% ish

edit: 1g sust is what i used last time for my bulk which ive done very well off


----------



## Prodiver

jw007 said:


> well before my SHIc mate the highest i ran was 1.5g test and 1g tren for a few months plus some sporadic orals, 50mg dbol, 50mg oxy etc leading up to a Powerlift comp...
> 
> Last 3 weeks i was doing 150mg oxy a day plus shots....
> 
> Only real sides i got (was using HCG throughout to prevent testicular atrophy) was after 8 weeks on 1g of tren i began to get some really bad feelings of "detachment" where i gave a sh1t about no one or anything..
> 
> It took around 2 months to manifest like that, and after speaking to a few I realised it must be the tren so i came off, and was ok a week later.
> 
> Was tren Enan so pinning 1 g a week, calculating half lives i would assume i prob had around 3g floating in me etc etc..
> 
> Tren also gives me heart burn, makes sleep apnea worse and can get bad nite sweats and kills my digestive ability and appetite, BUT that is just down to tren and running such high dose for so long...
> 
> I can easliy run tren high dose for 6 weeks and escape most negative sh1t, but after 3 weeks nite sweats and heartburn manifest..
> 
> As for other AAS not a prob..
> 
> Shic i managed to pin I think nearly 4-5g shots a week with around 1g orals, only lasted just over 4 weeks till tore arm, but in that time I had Zero sides and huge awesomeness, Only wish i had got to end oif 6 week course as by week 4 everything had properly kicked in and i felt\was big and strong as fck and I was SUPERMAN PMSL


Well... I have to say real food for thought..! Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Prodiver said:


> Well... I have to say real food for thought..! Thanks.


 You also have to realise there are genetic variations between people just because J can take 5 grams of gear, get drunk/out of it all weekend and be relatively fine does not mean you can. I know i would be down and out after the first day of shots......i mean how am i meant to fit 5 grams into my delts and triceps:confused1: :lol:


----------



## Guest

DeMarco said:


> Yep that makes sense luckily i was just contemplating at this stage and will have a few weeks to research more before starting my next course. :thumb:


 I must ask you without trying to sound like a smart **** 

BUT have you really got the diet and training part down so well that the only way you will possibly grow is by increasing your dose so high?


----------



## Cheater2K

Con said:


> I must ask you without trying to sound like a smart ****
> 
> BUT have you really got the diet and training part down so well that the only way you will possibly grow is by increasing your dose so high?


The high dose topic very rarely gets brought up on the boards if im honest. But its alot more common than alot of people do think.

However, i dont condone for anyone to try it  just for experimental perposes only. :cool2:


----------



## Magic Torch

Cheater2K said:


> 5ft 11
> 
> 263lbs
> 
> BF a little high at 17% ish
> 
> edit: 1g sust is what i used last time for my bulk which ive done very well off


Fcuk you have been a busy bee! Big lad!


----------



## Cheater2K

Magic Torch said:


> Fcuk you have been a busy bee! Big lad!


Sure have  Looking forward to next yrs results more, as im tempted for HGH etc.


----------



## Prodiver

Con said:


> You also have to realise there are genetic variations between people just because J can take 5 grams of gear, get drunk/out of it all weekend and be relatively fine does not mean you can. I know i would be down and out after the first day of shots......i mean how am i meant to fit 5 grams into my delts and triceps:confused1: :lol:


Use your quads! 

Dosage sensitivity depends hugely on lean body mass. Maybe an experiment is called for...

I think I'll forgo the drunk and out of it bit (more interesting things to do :wink: )


----------



## Guest

Prodiver said:


> Use your quads!
> 
> Dosage sensitivity depends hugely on lean body mass. Maybe an experiment is called for...
> 
> I think I'll forgo the drunk and out of it bit (more interesting things to do :wink: )


 TBH mate i doubt you have a lot more lean body mass than me if i am right in remembering your 270ish and 6ft or so.


----------



## Prodiver

Con said:


> TBH mate i doubt you have a lot more lean body mass than me if i am right in remembering your 270ish and 6ft or so.


I've no doubt at all that you're leaner than me! :blush:

Even so being a diver I like a challenge...


----------



## laurie g

6ft- well a fration under

250lb

10%bf

1500mg test

500mg-tren

16ius of gh

all per week


----------



## Prodiver

laurie g said:


> 6ft- well a fration under
> 
> 250lb
> 
> 10%bf
> 
> 1500mg test
> 
> 500mg-tren
> 
> 16ius of gh
> 
> all per week


Hi! Laurie. How many weeks? Any sides?

You're obviously experienced - how many cycles now?

Scottish Janner? Plymouth Argyll? Good pics!


----------



## laurie g

pro diver the above was a 12 week cycle- what i have done is started my pct and started my GH at the same time, my theory here is to use the gh as a bridging cycle to my next precontest cycle in feb.

side effect, spots, and hyperactivity and general feeling quite good. PCT which i for got to add was/is just clomid which is the only thing that give me side, hellish bad mood swings and kinda makes me cry and emotional- yep im a baby.

ha my boss was scotish and ex SAS so we went as he wanted us to go to his wedding but im not scottish.

not into football to be honest bbing is the only thing for me-well i like mountain biking as well


----------



## laurie g

oops sorry- this is my 6th cycle i think- kinda lost track


----------



## Prodiver

laurie g said:


> ...my boss was *scotish and ex SAS*


Dangerous bloke then... :laugh:

Thanks for the info - interesting - did you work out what gains you made on that amount/last cycle? Seems to be working! 

Oh and btw I'm not a soccer fan either - there's only one type of football: rugby football! :laugh:


----------



## laurie g

yes you are right id have to say rugby is a mans game.

Right the next is interesting- what gains have i made, well its hard to say because i have done 3 shows this year i have been dieting and rebounding- the latter giving massive gains so its hard to say if its rebound or gear. I will tell you this at the beginnig of the year i was 238 @10percent bf now i am around 250 and 10% bf and i would say that most of it is diest and rebound but obviously the gear and growth has been a massive factor


----------



## laurie g

ohh coupled with the shows i decided to listen to stuartcores advice and paul scarbs advice and changed my training - more reps deeper etc and STOP TRAINING LIKE A POWERLIFTER well im nearly there in training terms still a bit to brush up on


----------



## Prodiver

laurie g said:


> ohh coupled with the shows i decided to listen to stuartcores advice and paul scarbs advice and changed my training - more reps deeper etc and STOP TRAINING LIKE A POWERLIFTER well im nearly there in training terms still a bit to brush up on


All good info - thanks Laurie. Helps put this topic into perspective.

I'm faintly jealous you train with Stuart Core - I said he was a serious contender the first time I saw him in the 90s...


----------



## laurie g

ha yeah i train in his gym and he helps me he wouldnt be able to train with me cos he would keep up with me cos hes a pussy ha ha ha ha joke! yeah stueys going to win heavyweights next year i reckon, i hope so


----------



## stuartcore

laurie g said:


> ha yeah i train in his gym and he helps me he wouldnt be able to train with me cos he would keep up with me cos hes a pussy ha ha ha ha joke! yeah stueys going to win heavyweights next year i reckon, i hope so


Remember I've seen you Train laurie! ha.

Honestly though your training as inproved allot this year. You've dropped the weights and stoped ego lifting and if you keep this up you will see the inprovements come april time. You'll be a tuff cookie to crack trust me!


----------



## Prodiver

Hi! Stuart! Maybe join Laurie on "Why did you have to become a bodybuilder"?


----------



## stuartcore

Prodiver said:


> Hi! Stuart! Maybe join Laurie on "Why did you have to become a bodybuilder"?


Hi prodiver, I'll take a look.

Cheers


----------



## DeMarco

Con said:


> I must ask you without trying to sound like a smart ****
> 
> BUT have you really got the diet and training part down so well that the only way you will possibly grow is by increasing your dose so high?


Diet very clean but still needs more work which i will concentrate more on my next course, i am in field sales so find it difficult to consume enough food but am working on it.

Next year i am considering doggcrap training and turning the intensity right up, but still my training is good but has suffered lately due to the flu season.

I have been reading a lot of the posts and researching SHIC and other short cycle courses and still like the theory and ideas behind it especially this article which was originally posted by lost soul check it out http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/pharmacology/steroid-case-study-01.htm

I will most probably follow the doses in this article instead of increasing my dose so high but i will definitely experiment with the short cycle courses outlined in detail in this article above.

My apologies for the delay busy weekend:thumb:


----------



## Cheater2K

stuartcore said:


> Remember I've seen you Train laurie! ha.
> 
> Honestly though your training as inproved allot this year. You've dropped the weights and stoped ego lifting and if you keep this up you will see the inprovements come april time. You'll be a tuff cookie to crack trust me!


Intresting to hear somone else doing this. As this is somthing ive done since being back training. And the gains have been unbelivable  (edit, i mean the dropping of weights instead of ego lifting as well)


----------



## BIG-UNC

just read through this thread gents some good and some crazy stuff in it

i work offshore on a 2 weeks on 2 weeks off rota

been thinking of doing something like

.5g prop

.5g npp? (fast decca)

while im home then maintaining with tbol/dol while im away cos i cant really take needles and stuff through

or would i be better using longer esters just before i go?

advice would be appreciated 

thanks

unc


----------



## Prodiver

BIG-UNC said:


> just read through this thread gents some good and some crazy stuff in it
> 
> i work offshore on a 2 weeks on 2 weeks off rota
> 
> been thinking of doing something like
> 
> .5g prop
> 
> .5g npp? (fast decca)
> 
> while im home then maintaining with tbol/dol while im away cos i cant really take needles and stuff through
> 
> or would i be better using longer esters just before i go?
> 
> advice would be appreciated
> 
> thanks
> 
> unc


Can you get non-prescription pills through Aberdeen heli security now Unc?

How about 500 mg Sus and 300 mg Tri-ren just before you go - if you can stand the Tren while away - should make you grow spending all that time standing about looking at the rigging...:laugh:


----------



## BIG-UNC

hello prodiver mate i didnt really wanna do tren heard it makes you go abit daft and i already are abit daft mate

any views on it mate?


----------



## Prodiver

BIG-UNC said:


> hello prodiver mate i didnt really wanna do tren heard it makes you go abit daft and i already are abit daft mate
> 
> any views on it mate?


Well it has sides: night sweats, bit of heartburn, raised BP. Some guys get a bit shorter breath. And longer term some guys feel a bit "detached"...

But if you're working hard and distracted I think you'll be OK - and boy is it good - especially with all the good clean free food available offshore - make you bigger leaner and harder...


----------



## BIG-UNC

thanks for your help mate


----------



## donggle

~5,000mg is apparently the magic number... according to Mike Matarazzo anyway in a seminar he did a few years ago. 20iu GH at least per day also.... and 30iu Insulin spaced over 3 times a day... Injecting all that oil (basically fat) can't be any good for you, you'd think alot of them would of had heart and kidney problems. Oh hang on, hasn't MM had a few heart attacks?

I've heard a story from another Pro (not directly mind you) that the most he's heard of is 120ml a week. Lets work it out... We'll say 120ml @ an average of 250/ml... 30,000mg/30g per week, that's the apparent usage by a very highly regarded bodybuilder. I think the man in question is a hazard to his own health if it's true though. 30g of gear a week can't be good for you with a packet of cigs a day and a pint to pump you up backstage...

If it's at all true then genetics in this case don't mean fook all.

The words used were, "anybody can be one of the best in bodybuilding if they have enough money". When you consider the use of implants, SEO's, gear etc... it's not far wrong...


----------



## Nathrakh

Currently 1g test/400mg of tren (5'10, 203lbs)


----------



## Guest

estfna said:


> ~5,000mg is apparently the magic number... according to Mike Matarazzo anyway in a seminar he did a few years ago. 20iu GH at least per day also.... and 30iu Insulin spaced over 3 times a day... Injecting all that oil (basically fat) can't be any good for you, you'd think alot of them would of had heart and kidney problems. Oh hang on, hasn't MM had a few heart attacks?
> 
> ...


 Yeah and Mike also stated in latest interview that he used 750mg test normally so hes obviously talking **** at least once. He is the same guy whos diet consisted of 5lb red meat and pretty much nothing else, obviously a smart individual. 5grams of gear to compete at what like 230lb and 5ft8 that would be fvcking pathetic in my mind. If you cant hit near the top of your potential with a gram of test another anabolic and gh ext your training or diet is off.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Con did you mention that you used slin and HGH before?


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> Con did you mention that you used slin and HGH before?


 Yes of course i do, like i said all these can be used but to say you need as much as 5 grams of any thing to develop a physique is totall bollocks.

Reasonable dose of test i mean for me 1gram is a lot obviously there are guys needing who knows perhaps 3grams to hit their very best HOWEVER 5 grams is still 2 grams more than 3 grams do you get what i am saying there is a point where common sense stops and numbers kick in.

Perhaps you can become a "pro" if you use **** loads of drugs and implants but dont be fooled some of the very best use less than most amateurs and looked a million times better natural than most drug users.


----------



## Goose

750mg of test pw

Weight: UKNOWN


----------



## siovrhyl

currently using 500 sus and 200 tren ace at 5"11' 17st 6llb


----------



## geeby112

estfna said:


> ~5,000mg is apparently the magic number... according to Mike Matarazzo anyway in a seminar he did a few years ago. 20iu GH at least per day also.... and 30iu Insulin spaced over 3 times a day... Injecting all that oil (basically fat) can't be any good for you, you'd think alot of them would of had heart and kidney problems. Oh hang on, hasn't MM had a few heart attacks?
> 
> I've heard a story from another Pro (not directly mind you) that the most he's heard of is 120ml a week. Lets work it out... We'll say 120ml @ an average of 250/ml... 30,000mg/30g per week, that's the apparent usage by a very highly regarded bodybuilder. I think the man in question is a hazard to his own health if it's true though. 30g of gear a week can't be good for you with a packet of cigs a day and a pint to pump you up backstage...
> 
> If it's at all true then genetics in this case don't mean fook all.
> 
> The words used were, "*anybody can be one of the best in bodybuilding if they have enough money*". When you consider the use of implants, SEO's, gear etc... it's not far wrong...


i agree with this, if you had all the money and didnt need to work, you could pay to have an in house chef for you who specialises in bodybuilding food, use the best supplements, gear, have best personal trainers (Charles Glass, Stan Mcquay) all you would need to do is give the effort in the gym and sleep - you cant get more anabolic than that.


----------



## LittleChris

What about genetics?


----------



## Guest

geeby112 said:


> i agree with this, if you had all the money and didnt need to work, you could pay to have an in house chef for you who specialises in bodybuilding food, use the best supplements, gear, have best personal trainers (Charles Glass, Stan Mcquay) all you would need to do is give the effort in the gym and sleep - you cant get more anabolic than that.


 I am going to have to completely disagree with you.

All the money in the world will not change your genetics and it will get you into proper condition with your full size. Look at Zach Khan he is stupidly large i mean he doesnt even look human yet he hasnt won a pro card. Then you have a dude like Guy Cisterino no offense to him but he does not look like a pro, put him next to Zach and you wouldnt even think he works out.

Genetics and some times fame (Guy and Putnam come to mind both with big magazine contracts) are some thing money can not buy.

IMO your opinion totally puts down the hard work and natural gifts of these athletes.

As far as drugs building the physique, my training partner has been on for over a year straight several different compounds he has access to whatever he needs, lives the perfect bb life and he still does not look as good as some black dudes i see with no diet or training knowlage.

But sure lets all pretend if we had just a little more money for drugs and trainers we all could be pro, it does make us feel a lot better about how we look does it not!


----------



## jw007

Con said:


> I am going to have to completely disagree with you.
> 
> All the money in the world will not change your genetics and it will get you into proper condition with your full size. Look at Zach Khan he is stupidly large i mean he doesnt even look human yet he hasnt won a pro card. Then you have a dude like Guy Cisterino no offense to him but he does not look like a pro, put him next to Zach and you wouldnt even think he works out.
> 
> Genetics and some times fame (Guy and Putnam come to mind both with big magazine contracts) are some thing money can not buy.
> 
> IMO your opinion totally puts down the hard work and natural gifts of these athletes.
> 
> As far as drugs building the physique, my training partner has been on for over a year straight several different compounds he has access to whatever he needs, lives the perfect bb life and he still does not look as good as some black dudes i see with no diet or training knowlage.
> 
> But sure lets all pretend if we had just a little more money for drugs and trainers we all could be pro, it does make us feel a lot better about how we look does it not!


From my perspective whats being a "pro" got to do with anything...

Getting pro card can happen for various reasons and there are some real pencil neck pros out there...

When I refer to a "bodybuilder" I dont care if hes a pro or not, I would rather look Like zach khan, and be seen to be a man mountain than some pencil necked "aesthetically pleasing" pro dude who does not even look like he works out when in normal clothes, Pffff WTF is all that about:lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head

jw007 said:


> From my perspective whats being a "pro" got to do with anything...
> 
> Getting pro card can happen for various reasons and there are some real pencil neck pros out there...
> 
> When I refer to a "bodybuilder" I dont care if hes a pro or not, I would rather look Like zach khan, and be seen to be a man mountain than some pencil necked "aesthetically pleasing" pro dude who *does not even look like he works out when in normal clothes, Pffff WTF is all that about* :lol: :lol:


Obviously they dont have the roider look do they mate :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

jw007 said:


> When I refer to a "bodybuilder" I dont care if hes a pro or not, I would rather look Like zach khan, and be seen to be a man mountain than some pencil necked "aesthetically pleasing" pro dude who does not even look like he works out when in normal clothes, Pffff WTF is all that about:lol: :lol:


Lol agree with that, i'll be running a beta dosage of 500mg in 9 days


----------



## GHS

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol agree with that, i'll be running a beta dosage of 500mg in 9 days


 I also agree...........You looking forward to the dark side Mak?

GHS


----------



## MaKaVeLi

GHS said:


> I also agree...........You looking forward to the dark side Mak?
> 
> GHS


Yea, thought i'd get nervous as I got closer to pinning but I can't wait. I would do it this week but going away on monday


----------



## GHS

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yea, thought i'd get nervous as I got closer to pinning but I can't wait. I would do it this week but going away on monday


 You will love it mate :thumb:

GHS


----------



## jw007

pea head said:


> Obviously they dont have the roider look do they mate :thumb:


Hell no...

A Bodybuilder has got to look like a "roider" else whats the point:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

"oh but hes got such a small waist"!!!! Who gives a fck hes got spagetti arms too :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yea, thought i'd get nervous as I got closer to pinning but I can't wait. I would do it this week but going away on monday


how long going away for??


----------



## TaintedSoul

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol agree with that, i'll be running a beta dosage of 500mg in 9 days


You might want to shorten that to 500mg every 7 days. Just shoot once a week so you dont confuse your little peanut. :lol:


----------



## Tasty

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol agree with that, i'll be running a beta dosage of 500mg in 9 days


That's no beta dose, not for first time frankies such as ourselves. Some betas start of at 250mg a week - after seeing 2ml in a syringe it didn't even look like enough! Injecting 1ml must just be like squirting water at your **** cheeks.


----------



## Goose

750mg a week for me at the moment but as years progress so will the dose..


----------



## Robsta

I'm currently on 1g sust, 400mg tren.....


----------



## ZAXXXXX

On the last 2 weeks of 600mg of t350 cycle.


----------



## hilly

currently cutting on 500mg test e, will be adding tren ace in again in 2 weeks


----------



## Goose

Changed now to 300mg of prop and 50mg of wini tabs ED.


----------



## GHS

1000mg test e, 400mg tren ace

GHS


----------



## hilly

yes i have mate, i also love it


----------



## Guest

1/100000th of my body weight


----------



## liamhutch

Con said:


> 1/100000th of my body weight


1 gram


----------



## Guest

liamhutch said:


> 1 gram


 Smart guy, tbh it was 900mg for the most part as i didnt want to stick another slin pin into me but now switching to big barrels i have been able to up it to the full gram


----------



## liamhutch

up the dose, lift the most :lol:


----------



## Guest

liamhutch said:


> up the dose, lift the most :lol:


 **** if i up the dose any more i will probably turn green and have ego rage just look what happened to JW:whistling:

Honestly i dislike using such a high dose not because of sides just simply because i feel like i am cheating my self in some way weird i am sure......


----------



## liamhutch

well you're doing great, on a dose lower than what i'd imagine all, or most of your competitors will be using.


----------



## hockey

would Deca be a more safe steriod for guys prone to hair loss due to its less androgenic and there for wont convert to DHT????

then i hear ppl saying but it shuts down your test.decker dick etc...could you not just take a suficient amount of test to stable things out but still keeping deca as your main compound???? or have i lost the plot on it all.lol.

regards


----------



## tjwilkie

im on my 1st cycle and om doing test400 10wks hope to have good gains and il put a before and after pic if its worth it


----------



## bigacb

Just thought id update mine. Im currently running 1g test enan/cyp blend and 500mg deca at 211lbs 5ft8'.


----------



## Uriel

Current Blast - 750mg test (just over), 200 tren enth (just over) about a Gramme total as it's a blend and a seperate test (with 266 & 134 mg/ml so getting the plunger exact is difficult).

(4th ever cycle, 2nd recently) 235lbs, 5'10"


----------



## jimbo1436114513

GHS said:


> 1000mg test e, 400mg tren ace
> 
> GHS


That is a fvck load of gear for a 19 year old!!

Each to their own though I suppose.


----------



## anabolic ant

at the moment,i'm doing:

2ml/500mg/wk of sust

5x10mg=100,g d-bol/wk

2ml/deca/wk

done a few cycles before,but first bit of test in 5 years,working very well i might add!!!

have done over 1gram of test before,with some other bits...but sometimes more is not always better!!!!


----------



## sbeast007

i usually run test at 1000mg/week and deca at 500mg i upped the deca to 750 once but didnt really see much more benefit so went back down to 500.


----------



## GHS

jimbo said:


> That is a fvck load of gear for a 19 year old!!
> 
> Each to their own though I suppose.


 :thumb:

GHS


----------



## bkoz

2g omnadren as of monday last week 4iu,s gh 30iu,s slin levemere.For 8 weeks then cruze 8weeks then same again...92kg 9/5% bf 6foot.28 years old


----------



## hilly

bkoz said:


> 2g omnadren as of monday last week 4iu,s gh 30iu,s slin levemere.For 8 weeks then cruze 8weeks then same again...92kg 9/5% bf 6foot.28 years old


like the look of this keep us updated mate, have you used levemir before? how do your rate it??


----------



## bkoz

First time its been about 2 1/2 months on levemere.I love it i never go hypo.Even if i have only 200g carbs I dont do that often though...I,m gonna start adding novorapid slin after meals or after training.Have,nt decided yet.......This is about my 16th cycle thoe before last year i did.nt train for size as i was boxing and playing rugby and did,nt want to lose my speed


----------



## Parky

At the moment running , 2ml/500mg Sust + 2ml/400mg Deca pw


----------



## hilly

bkoz said:


> First time its been about 2 1/2 months on levemere.I love it i never go hypo.Even if i have only 200g carbs I dont do that often though...I,m gonna start adding novorapid slin after meals or after training.Have,nt decided yet.......This is about my 16th cycle thoe before last year i did.nt train for size as i was boxing and playing rugby and did,nt want to lose my speed


interesting, i finish my cut in 4 weeks and intend to cruise for 7 weeks while running levermir at 10iu per day and slin/hgh pwo 5/5. i havnt run either slin or hgh before so i thought a cruise would be a good time for a trial run. the idea is to stay as lean as possible before i go on holiday in june.


----------



## Guest

hilly2008 said:


> interesting, i finish my cut in 4 weeks and intend to cruise for 7 weeks while running levermir at 10iu per day and slin/hgh pwo 5/5. i havnt run either slin or hgh before so i thought a cruise would be a good time for a trial run. the idea is to stay as lean as possible before i go on holiday in june.


Are you going to run the levermir every single day?


----------



## hilly

Con said:


> Are you going to run the levermir every single day?


thats my intention cos i am going to start with 5iu per day and work upto 10 i think and see how i get on with that. your thoughts?????

have you used this yet con or just fast acting and if so which do you rate. i have bith available


----------



## Guest

hilly2008 said:


> thats my intention cos i am going to start with 5iu per day and work upto 10 i think and see how i get on with that. your thoughts?????
> 
> have you used this yet con or just fast acting and if so which do you rate. i have bith available


I have not run the slow acting insulin yet.

I intend to during my off time, i am currently laying out plans for this.

My worry is that doing this every day could negatively affect the pancreas.

Fast slin is in and out within a few hours while the slow acting will just keep being active which has me a tad worried.

I do like fast slin breakfast and post work out, not used it massively at all because i managed to get fat enough without slin last growing season:lol:


----------



## hilly

i intend to run it like i said while cruising for 7 weeks. i want to stay as lean as possible which is why i choose to try the long acting slin first instead of fast acting slin with break and ppwo meal.

i still cnt decide which to do lol.


----------



## Guest

hilly2008 said:


> i intend to run it like i said while cruising for 7 weeks. i want to stay as lean as possible which is why i choose to try the long acting slin first instead of fast acting slin with break and ppwo meal.
> 
> i still cnt decide which to do lol.


Keep up the cardio and the leanness will stay

I actually quite enjoy cardio now because i feel so much better doing it i couldnt imagine going back to no cardio ever again!


----------



## hilly

i intend to keep it in at 30 mins pre breakfast mon-fri maybe sunday as well. i reckon that should be enough.


----------



## ScottCP

600mg cyp ew. Boring and simple, used more in the past but not needed not at my age and development.


----------



## willsey4

Running 2ml test 400 with 1.5ml Deca atm. Biggest cycle I have done


----------



## willsey4

RobZombie said:


> 600mg cyp ew. Boring and simple, used more in the past but not needed not at my age and development.


Rob, where in Essex are you from?


----------



## maxjenics

Hi all!

I'm very new to this forum but must admit when I found it on my blackberry on my hols, I gotta admit that it is deffo the best and I can't stop reading!

Wife is divorcing me as I type!

I'm 2 weeks post contest and I'm currently coming down on:

200mg prop eod

75mg tren ace eod

50mg mast eod.

Was on half this during show prep but alongside 100mg dry androgens daily for last 3 weeks up to show.

Current stats:

BW 202lbs

BF ~7%

@ 5' 11ish

Was 198 at show undercarbed but <4% BF as calipers only go down to that and I was less.

Will update these doses after pct and 8-10 weeks gear free.

Most test I've took a week during bulking was 750mg...but this will change soon!!!

Cheers all!


----------



## methos

1600mg Testo-E most I've done. Currently on 1200mg Sust and going to 900 Cyp and 600 Deca in a few weeks. GHRP6, CJC1295 and T3's will compliment!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Currently taking 3000mg test e per week, highest I`ve gone. Also running test prop at 150mg per day and tren ace at 150mg per day. Going to add dbol at 100mg per day tomorrow and nolva at 60mg per day. HGH as standard at 15iu per day. Gained 31lb in 3 weeks. Bloated though.


----------



## Rocho

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Currently taking 3000mg test e per week, highest I`ve gone. Also running test prop at 150mg per day and tren ace at 150mg per day. Going to add dbol at 100mg per day tomorrow and nolva at 60mg per day. HGH as standard at 15iu per day. Gained 31lb in 3 weeks. Bloated though.


Thats some big doseage there mate:thumbup1:

How long do you usually run this for?? :beer:


----------



## willsey4

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Currently taking 3000mg test e per week, highest I`ve gone. Also running test prop at 150mg per day and tren ace at 150mg per day. Going to add dbol at 100mg per day tomorrow and nolva at 60mg per day. HGH as standard at 15iu per day. Gained 31lb in 3 weeks. Bloated though.


Blimey, thats one of the biggest cycles i have heard of but then i dont know everyones. Hope its going well


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Rocho said:


> Thats some big doseage there mate:thumbup1:
> 
> How long do you usually run this for?? :beer:


Havent come off in 7 years mate. It`s only 6 grams per week


----------



## Rocho

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Havent come off in 7 years mate. It`s only 6 grams per week


I think it would hit my wallet more than anything!! :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

15ius of GH a day? How long is this cycle set to run for out of interest?


----------



## hilly

i believe its a blast he is running and im sure their was some levemir in their as well to make that a very nice blast


----------



## dean c

massive monster ,what weight are you mate ?

do you have any trouble with insomnia at these doses ?


----------



## Guru Josh

Currently half way through a 24wk cycle. At the moment im on 750 sus and 800 equip for the next 5 wks. Then changing gear for the last 7wks of the cycle.

Ht 6'2

Wt 261lbs


----------



## shaun05081980

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Currently taking 3000mg test e per week, highest I`ve gone. Also running test prop at 150mg per day and tren ace at 150mg per day. Going to add dbol at 100mg per day tomorrow and nolva at 60mg per day. HGH as standard at 15iu per day. Gained 31lb in 3 weeks. Bloated though.


 and your still living??? :whistling:


----------



## bigacb

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> It`s only 6 grams per week


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Is that all.


----------



## kenny allan

running test 400 eod last 6 weeks then start pre contest in 3 weeks

3000mg mmmmm thats alot never heard of that amount that must hurt lol


----------



## redneil75

the poll can be a bit miss-leading. i just finished doing 800mg but 300mg of that was base, so a completely different kettle of fish to plain old 800mg enan/cyp.


----------



## big_jim_87

atm? 250mg a wk lol 200mg masteron. thats it


----------



## Atomic34

None ATM...but I plan too:thumb:


----------



## hinchi

750mg test cyp with 500mg of tren per week

height 6ft weight 16stone


----------



## alexm

5' 7" 206lbs

500mg test eth 400 mg eq


----------



## Guest

I am running an awesome 1-49mg of natural test per week strangely i have not really experienced a jump in size of strength yet:confused1:


----------



## Guest

5ft7 214lbs

500mg test PW


----------



## McQueen

trying to lean bulk so doing 500mg aweek with 5iu`s GH eod. ,im 200lb ,6 2",13% bf


----------



## jjmac

13 stone, 5' 11" 16.5" arms cold.

750mg test e,

went up to 1g a while back, no better just more sides and far too horney to not get a rape charge


----------



## Van

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Currently taking 3000mg test e per week, highest I`ve gone. Also running test prop at 150mg per day and tren ace at 150mg per day. Going to add dbol at 100mg per day tomorrow and nolva at 60mg per day. HGH as standard at 15iu per day. Gained 31lb in 3 weeks. Bloated though.


That is freaking crazy my friend, whats ur stats 300lb plus?


----------



## Guest

Van said:


> That is freaking crazy my friend, whats ur stats 300lb plus?


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## professor

500 mg test atm, trying to cut some fat before adding anything else. I don't experience any benefit after 750 mg, just more sides.


----------



## Dean00

was on 500mg a week but upped the dose to 750mg last week.

6ft2 and 104kg


----------



## leafman

Im just startin on blast and will be having 600mg per week all together

(most iv taken) of few diff blends.


----------



## pipebomb

4th week of 350mg test blend pw & 100mg of mast eod. Gains are coming thick and fast


----------



## pariah

T-400mg+ 300 Tren E - weight is 13.7 stones


----------



## lucasso

weight 74kg - last cycle on T 125of sust e3d so about 300 per week


----------



## GMme

weeman said:


> just started current cycle last week but the test component is 1700mg comprising of test prop and test 350.current bodyweight i have no idea but was around the 234lbs mark a few weeks ago at a height of just under 5'9".


youy dont look that heavy from your profile pic, was that a while ago?


----------



## Nathrakh

Just doing basic mass at the moment (1 g test-enth/600mg of deca).


----------



## adonis

1g test cyp, 450mg tren enanthate a week,, 50mg oxy, 50mg dbol a day

Im 6ft5 19 stone


----------



## ymir

Current blast cycle :

1300mg's of Test Ena, 500 tren E, 400eq / week

Oral stack is 25mg dbol, 40mg anavar, 50mg abombs

AI 40mg aromasin ED

2iu growth ED - year round -


----------



## Bezzy

any_harm_in_running_tritren_with_dBol..does_it_efect_your_gonads_plase_let_me_know_asap+ust_read_some_scary_info


----------



## Will Temple

12st2lbs 5'8" currently running 910mg ew @130mg prop ed

great gains just sick of pinning now lol


----------



## shadow23

running test 500 haveing 2 jabs a week = 1000mg p/w first jab saturday just gone not running anything else with it just see what gains i get from this . im 13st and a half atm


----------



## Barry1888

5ft8 12 stone . 800mg per week first cycle good gains over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## big_jim_87

1g a week atm most ever was 1.5 but i never run the high doses long times lol i think im knowen as a get it in and lots of it guy but i dont realy use a lot for a long time ramp it up for a few weeks and drop it down lol


----------



## cellmore

shadow23 said:


> running test 500 haveing 2 jabs a week = 1000mg p/w first jab saturday just gone not running anything else with it just see what gains i get from this . im 13st and a half atm


sounds good mate you should see some great gains there :beer:


----------



## pob80

Next course will be 1250 mg of test per week with 50mg of d-bol per day, so far reading on this thread there is some high test use compared to the body weight of the user.


----------



## DB

pob80 said:


> Next course will be 1250 mg of test per week with 50mg of d-bol per day, so far reading on this thread there is some high test use compared to the body weight of the user.


Always is mate, drugs are meant to be dosed mg/kg but no one ever adheres to that be it aas or fat burnings ones clen, eph, dnp

Tried to remind people before and it just goes out the window dude lol!

try and tell new users that so they start at a decent level for their size not just the norm of 500mg test with dbol,


----------



## mick_the_brick

I'm running 1 amp of norma PW at the moment (250mg)

Weighing in at 15st 10lbs at a height of 5'7


----------



## Roy Batty

im in week 6 of 500 mg test -E ~3500 - 4000 kcal/day 300 - 350g protein/day not gained a huge amount, waist shrunk a bit and freaky vascular will prop use sust next time for quicker kick in


----------



## roberts1974

two weeks into first cycle running 30mg ed dbol

1ml test 500 pw gained 7lb so far

5'7" 14st 2 at the moment.


----------



## micreed

try and tell new users that so they start at a decent level for their size not just the norm of 500mg test with dbol,

agree totaly with this mate...trouble is lots newbies post up they are doing test run 300mg week say and bam up pop loads guys telling them to up it to 500...why?? where did this magic no come from..not gonna say it was better when i was lad ..but we grew on less than 500 ..especialy when 1st starting...


----------



## deeppurple

may seem a silly question for some, but im going to ask anywhoo.

i have heard of crazily low Dbol courses, like 5mg a day. People have done this before.

Now, if you were to take 500mg test enth a week, and 5mg of dbol daily....would to dbol actually help gain or would it do nothing?

many thanks in advance,


----------



## Lois_Lane

deeppurple said:


> may seem a silly question for some, but im going to ask anywhoo.
> 
> i have heard of crazily low Dbol courses, like 5mg a day. People have done this before.
> 
> Now, if you were to take 500mg test enth a week, and 5mg of dbol daily....would to dbol actually help gain or would it do nothing?
> 
> many thanks in advance,


I am replying as you asked me to My answer is i have no clue personally i doubt you would see any thing extra if you are already on the test.


----------



## deeppurple

Lois_Lane said:


> I am replying as you asked me to My answer is i have no clue personally i doubt you would see any thing extra if you are already on the test.


i expected a better answer from you! :tongue:


----------



## Lois_Lane

deeppurple said:


> i expected a better answer from you! :tongue:


Lol.....sorry bud. 5mg of dbol will do very little but 500mg test will do a lot thus chances of 5mg adding any thing to a 500mg test cycle is slim to none. Now up that dbol to 20-25mg and you will tell a difference!


----------



## Irish Beast

mick_the_brick said:


> *I'm running 1 amp of norma PW at the moment (250mg)*
> 
> Weighing in at 15st 10lbs at a height of 5'7


With every ****ing meal knowing you!


----------



## bigbear21

150 tren eod and 100 test prop eod bodyweight 350lb 6ft 2 bf high but coming down


----------



## Ts23

im on 1,600mg at the mo.


----------



## Ts23

why was this on the latest threads bit when the last post was 2010 LoL


----------



## 1010AD

Ts23 said:


> why was this on the latest threads bit when the last post was 2010 LoL


i've noticed that a few times. latest thread when last post was years ago


----------



## synthasize

Will be starting 150mg prop EoD on friday = 525mg/EW

14stone10 / 93kg

5ft 10 (and a bit!)

c. 14% bf


----------



## synthasize

1010AD said:


> i've noticed that a few times. latest thread when last post was years ago


it's because the thread becomes alive again when someone votes, even if they dont post


----------



## Brook877

As the threads come alive I'll add in..

Currenty on 1000Mg test,

Wk 1-4 2ml test 400 & 45mg dbol ed,

Wk 4-12 (may turn into 16 yet...) 2.5ml test 400 & 30mg dbol pre training.

230lb, 6.3"ish


----------



## aesthetics4ever

800mg per week. Just started it  . Dbol at 40mg per day for 4 weeks also.


----------



## Goose

currently nothing

but have run 2g test 1g tren with HGH, Slin, oxy/dbol combo, GHRP6.. Yeah I was a mess haha  at 22years old 115kg


----------



## marknorthumbria

Never gone above 700 but I only do prop so far


----------



## Mr White

250 Sust + 450 Tren.


----------



## ampre

Test 750 mg per week first time I have gone above my normal dosage of 650mg per week as a single stack.

205 LBS 14 stone 6lbs 5ft 10 inchs tall.

First time I have run a single cycle,normally run in a stack.

**** loads of spots on my back,although I just had it waxed so dont know if that is the reason for outbreak.


----------



## Rick89

Goose said:


> currently nothing
> 
> but have run 2g test 1g tren with HGH, Slin, oxy/dbol combo, GHRP6.. Yeah I was a mess haha  at 22years old 115kg


a fckin huge strong mess i bet haha


----------



## C.Hill

anab0lic said:


> I have experimented with quite high dosages of test (2g+ a week) likewise with other drugs and never really found there to be any benefit running anymore than 750mg test a week... I much prefer more moderate dosages over longer durations....


So your saying you will still gain roughly the same on 2g+ as you would on 750mg test?

Surely gains would be better as long as nutritions in place?


----------



## Conscript

cruising on 1000mg


----------



## Goose

Rick89 said:


> a fckin huge strong mess i bet haha


Yeah I was pretty strong :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988

5foot7 WEIGHT 92KG blasting 1G Test and 300mg Deca , next blast will be 1G Test, 500mg Tren, 500mg Mast.


----------



## stone14

Normal dose for me is 500-750mg but upping to 1g for a few to see if I gain better, that's my thoughts atm anyway, will have to see if it effects my bjj much cardio wise.


----------



## infernal0988

stone14 said:


> Normal dose for me is 500-750mg but upping to 1g for a few to see if I gain better, that's my thoughts atm anyway, will have to see if it effects my bjj much cardio wise.


1G really hit the spot for me stone14  I felt alot better mentally wise and got alot leaner even with my added Deca.


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> So your saying you will still gain roughly the same on 2g+ as you would on 750mg test?
> 
> Surely gains would be better as long as nutritions in place?


IME the gains are better but not that much better. 750mg of test is a good dose imo.


----------



## stone14

Its mainly because I just cruise on trt atm, well 250mg e10d, e14d didn't feel enough for me. Plus I always stall at the same max weight, 5000cals gets me to just over 15st, and I defo can't eat anymore than that unless its pure sh*te lol, so going to try some extra aas, plus my bbj sessions work a lot of cardio so I plan on more aas to help my gains.


----------



## sniper83

stone do you do mma mate?

im thinking of doing some mma training for cardio as i do jack sh1t c.v and eat tons of sh1t all day long lol


----------



## stone14

I do bjj mate 6-8hours a week and 4hours weights/ gym time a week dude


----------



## DutchTony

At the moment - 800mg Megatest, 400mg Deca, 50mg Dbol.


----------



## flynnie11

currently 1600mg


----------



## big steve

2g pw 150mg dbol pd


----------



## stone14

big steve said:


> 2g pw 150mg dbol pd


Wat dose do u cruise on m8?


----------



## Chelsea

big steve said:


> 2g pw 150mg dbol pd


Christ!! That is a shed load of gear, i'm assuming you run an AI?

How have you found gains on a cycle like that?


----------



## needle

I'm on Test E 600mg EW


----------



## 3752

currently 600mg per week


----------



## Smitch

big steve said:


> 2g pw 150mg dbol pd


Is this your first cycle?

Don't want to sound like a cvnt but if that's you in your avi you're doing something wrong mate.


----------



## reza85

big steve said:


> 2g pw 150mg dbol pd


thats 3g a week wow


----------



## Geonix

Going to be using 600mg/week starting monday, journal shall be updating!


----------



## big steve

stone14 said:


> Wat dose do u cruise on m8?


i dont cruise mate


----------



## big steve

Chelsea said:


> Christ!! That is a shed load of gear, i'm assuming you run an AI?
> 
> How have you found gains on a cycle like that?


running 1mg adex pd matey

only on week 4 so i will let you know!


----------



## big steve

Smitch said:


> Is this your first cycle?
> 
> Don't want to sound like a cvnt but if that's you in your avi you're doing something wrong mate.


second cycle mate, that pic was taken last year 6 months after i started training

and before id taken any aas!

i was also 16 stone back when that pic was taken, i must get a new one up


----------



## sniper83

Pscarb said:


> currently 600mg per week


this says it all.


----------



## stone14

big steve said:


> i dont cruise mate


Cool m8, u must have a pritty bad yo-yo effect tho coming off 2g gear down to natty tho???


----------



## big steve

chilisi said:


> gaining far better than my 1st cycle
> 
> Which was 2 ml t400 pw
> 
> 2g's on your second cycle. I see your taking the softly softly approach?
> 
> What's the gains like from this cycle to your first one?


----------



## big steve

stone14 said:


> Cool m8, u must have a pritty bad yo-yo effect tho coming off 2g gear down to natty tho???


that's the thing mate I'm only 4 weeks in


----------



## shaunmac

Currently 500mg Test Enanthate a week. 10 weeks, weighing between 14 and 14.5 stone


----------



## 3752

big steve said:


> second cycle mate, that pic was taken last year 6 months after i started training
> 
> and before id taken any aas!
> 
> i was also 16 stone back when that pic was taken, i must get a new one up


This is your second cycle and you are on 3G per week?? You must be huge? Where you going to go when your gains stop and you have to increase?


----------



## big steve

Pscarb said:


> This is your second cycle and you are on 3G per week?? You must be huge? Where you going to go when your gains stop and you have to increase?


to be completely honest mate i think my dbol are dud thats why i taking 150mg

and its 4ml of wc t500 so its debatable if its a true 2g


----------



## 3752

big steve said:


> to be completely honest mate i think my dbol are dud thats why i taking 150mg
> 
> and its 4ml of wc t500 so its debatable if its a true 2g


if this is the case then stop using this gear and start using a decent lab that you trust as from this post alone it would seem you don't trust this lab??


----------



## big steve

chilisi said:


> On 2ml of T400 a week for a first cycle, you should exploded with furious anger.
> 
> This second cycle must be amazing if it beats that.


yeah the gains were good mate but i wouldnt say i

exploded with furious anger lol

im hoping this second cycle does beat it, thats why im taking more this time!


----------



## big steve

Pscarb said:


> if this is the case then stop using this gear and start using a decent lab that you trust as from this post alone it would seem you don't trust this lab??


well mate its blue hearts im using, i was just expecting better strength from them


----------



## big steve

chilisi said:


> Thought you would have. Seems like a lot gear for first cycle not to make fantastic gains. I started on 250mg a week for a few cycles, and gained well. My diet wasn't "perfect" so probably missed out on a few pounds.
> 
> I would have thought on 2g you would be feeling it by now after 4 weeks. That's a lot gear to be floating around inside of you.


oh yes im feeling it all right mate i was just expecting the dbol to be better


----------



## Rick89

big steve said:


> oh yes im feeling it all right mate i was just expecting the dbol to be better


id your on 2g wildcat and genuine blue eharts at 150mg a day you should be fckin feeling it bigtime

wc is spot on and blue hearts are as good as it gets with dbol IMO

iuf you dont feel that you wont feel nothing


----------



## MusclesBound

big steve said:


> oh yes im feeling it all right mate i was just expecting the dbol to be better


What are you doing to control your globulin?


----------



## 3752

It's very easy for everyone to criticise mate but at the end of the day it is your choice what you use I just don't see the need for that dose at your size


----------



## big steve

Rick89 said:


> id your on 2g wildcat and genuine blue eharts at 150mg a day you should be fckin feeling it bigtime
> 
> wc is spot on and blue hearts are as good as it gets with dbol IMO
> 
> iuf you dont feel that you wont feel nothing


i am feeling it mate! i just thought the dbol would be better


----------



## big steve

Pscarb said:


> It's very easy for everyone to criticise mate but at the end of the day it is your choice what you use I just don't see the need for that dose at your size


exactly mate, i really feel like i have to defend myself here

and who actually cares what i take? each to their own


----------



## C.Hill

big steve said:


> exactly mate, i really feel like i have to defend myself here
> 
> and who actually cares what i take? each to their own


Ignore the dosage police mate.


----------



## big steve

C.Hill said:


> Ignore the dosage police mate.


im not saying nothing about my blast:whistling:


----------



## C.Hill

big steve said:


> im not saying nothing about my blast:whistling:


Lol same here mate


----------



## 3752

big steve said:


> exactly mate, i really feel like i have to defend myself here
> 
> and who actually cares what i take? each to their own


true maybe you did not read the post you quoted of mine.....i don't care how much you take take more mate i am pointing out for someone who takes so much you don't look like you take so much....



C.Hill said:


> Ignore the dosage police mate.


its not about that at all, although i do remember in the past you making the same type of comments about others?? this is a forum for discussion don't post on it if you are not prepared for what you post to be discussed simple really


----------



## MusclesBound

I was actually trying to help...

If your running that dosage and not feeling it as expected it could be due to your binding globulin working overtime due to the excess test and your not actually getting the benefit of a lot of what your putting in.

For the record I'm currently running 2.4g Test a week and 60mg Dbol a day.


----------



## big steve

Pscarb said:


> true maybe you did not read the post you quoted of mine.....i don't care how much you take take more mate i am pointing out for someone who takes so much you don't look like you take so much....
> 
> its not about that at all, although i do remember in the past you making the same type of comments about others?? this is a forum for discussion don't post on it if you are not prepared for what you post to be discussed simple really


with all due respect mate for all you know i could be 20 stone and ripped to shreds

of course i dont look like i take that dose going by my avi

i clearly stated that pic was taken last year before id taken any aas

hopefully when ive finished my cycle i will look like i take large doses!

anyway im enjoying the discussion


----------



## C.Hill

MusclesBound said:


> I was actually trying to help...
> 
> If your running that dosage and not feeling it as expected it could be due to your binding globulin working overtime due to the excess test and your not actually getting the benefit of a lot of what your putting in.
> 
> For the record I'm currently running 2.4g Test a week and 60mg Dbol a day.


How you finding that?

I am overly keen to find out what 2g+ test a week would be like, just not yet though lol


----------



## MusclesBound

C.Hill said:


> How you finding that?
> 
> I am overly keen to find out what 2g+ test a week would be like, just not yet though lol


In my fourth week. Currently 240lbs lean. Noticed a lot of new vascularity. Strength is through the roof. No real negative side effects as of yet, back pumps are pretty insane during back and leg sessions but bearable. Using taurine to help with the pumps, l-carnitine to help with receptors and stinging nettle to control SHBG. Also running 1mg dex ED and 20mg Nolva.


----------



## Hotdog147

MusclesBound said:


> In my fourth week.* Currently 240lbs lean*. Noticed a lot of new vascularity. Strength is through the roof. No real negative side effects as of yet, back pumps are pretty insane during back and leg sessions but bearable. Using taurine to help with the pumps, l-carnitine to help with receptors and stinging nettle to control SHBG. Also running 1mg dex ED and 20mg Nolva.


I want pics as proof please! :thumb:


----------



## big steve

MusclesBound said:


> I was actually trying to help...
> 
> If your running that dosage and not feeling it as expected it could be due to your binding globulin working overtime due to the excess test and your not actually getting the benefit of a lot of what your putting in.
> 
> For the record I'm currently running 2.4g Test a week and 60mg Dbol a day.


What are you doing to control your globulin?


----------



## RustyJoints

Damn it guys , i thought 1g was outrageous, but 2g ?! As i understood it your body could only process a certain amount?

I remember my first few small cycles.....happy days.....but i found after time even at 500g id have to keep an eye on gyno alert mid cycle.


----------



## sniper83

guys i used to run a 1g a week and have stopped it now just do 400 to 700mg a week now and eat more and feel better this way.if your just the average jack in the street why do these insane amounts?for what?each to there own like but get the cals in no need for for giant amounts.


----------



## stone14

Can you get stinging nettle from h&b? What doses are you using?


----------



## 3752

big steve said:


> *with all due respect mate for all you know i could be 20 stone and ripped to shreds*


All due respect mate your not though are you?? My point is this is your second cycle and in my opinion based on 24yrs of using gear and using hi amounts at time this is to much gear for a second cycle......all due respect


----------



## CJ

Previously running 600mg test e a week


----------



## Mingster

I'm using 700mg a week at present...


----------



## CJ

I know a mad [email protected] who was on 7g of test a week pmsl.

Paul will know who I'm on about I think


----------



## methos

CJ said:


> I know a mad [email protected] who was on 7g of test a week pmsl.
> 
> Paul will know who I'm on about I think


Jesus! I couldn't afford that lol


----------



## MusclesBound

big steve said:


> What are you doing to control your globulin?


I find Avena Sativa or Stinging Nettle best. Proviron can also help.



stone14 said:


> Can you get stinging nettle from h&b? What doses are you using?


Yeah they're (H& B) doing buy one get one half price. Get some L-carnitine as well for your receptors if you havnt got some already. I take 300mg per day. Just don't go over 500mg.

Here's an article from another forum regarding SHBG. Sums it up quite well. Makes me laugh, so many people either don't know anything about SHBG or choose to turn a blind eye to it. It can make such a huge difference to your gains that it's mad not to make an effort to reduce it..

"Injecting 200 milligrams of a drug like Testosterone Cypionate (a fairly low dose) will raise one's testosterone level by about 500 ngs (nanograms). That's 500 ngs above one's existing level. Most healthy men under the age of 50 have a testosterone level of between 400 to 900 ngs. What this means is, even if your T level is on the low side of 400, a mere 200 mg shot will shoot your testosterone above the upper normal range -- close to 1000! Now, anyone should be able to grow muscle with 1000 ngs of testosterone, yet time and time again, you see steroid users taking up to several times that amount and barely making gains. The reason for this is as simple as it is curious.

Most of the body's testosterone, whether it's produced in the testes or injected directly into the bloodstream via an external source, is kept in a "bound" state. In other words, it's unusable. Only a small portion of our total testosterone provides all the benefits while the remainder just floats around until it dissipates. That which is un-bound is known as "free" testosterone. And in the long run, that's the only stuff that counts.

What determines how much free testosterone we have at any given time is an enzyme known as Sex Hormone Binding Globulin -- also known as SHBG. The more you have, the more testosterone will be kept in a bound state. The pesky little chemical is also the reason some guys hardly grow even while on high dosages of steroids. The more exogenous testosterone that enters your body, the more SHBG the body will produce. It's our body's way of maintaining homeostasis. It's also another reason why taking supraphysiological dosages of steroids isn't the wisest choice. The more you take, the more it binds, so at a certain point, most of it is just wasted. It stands to reason that if one were to use steroids, it would make much more sense to use just enough to accelerate gains without too much of it becoming bound and useless. Keep in mind also, that the negative side effects of steroids increase dramatically once dosage gets too far beyond 1000 milligrams per week.

This information also bears out reports that many pros don't take quite as much as one may think. The presumption is that in order to achieve that level of muscularity they need insane dosages but it's more likely that these lucky individuals simply have more favorable androgen receptors and lower SHBG than the average bodybuilder. To put it in comparative terms, if you were to take 1000 mgs of testosterone and your "free" T is 30, yet someone else takes only 500 mgs of testosterone (or none at all) and his free T is 40, he's going to kick your butt in a competition. It isn't fair, but that's the way it is.

Instead of taking more exogenous testosterone, it would make more sense to allow more of the testosterone we already have to become unbound. Unfortunately, the amount of SHBG you have is determined mostly by genetics and those individuals who have a lot of it will probably always remain "hardgainers." SHBG also increases with age. In spite of these drawbacks, there have been some fascinating findings that may be able to tilt the odds in your favor.

There are drugs, most notably Proviron and Winstrol, that have been shown to reduce SHBG, but of course, drug therapy cannot be maintained on a continual basis. Sooner or later you have to come off. The responsible, long term approach to lowering SHBG is through natural pathways and research in the area of herbology is showing positive results toward the goal of reducing bound testosterone.

It turns out that certain herbs which have purported to have aphrodisiac effects may do so, not through increased testosterone as once thought, not through any stimulation of the genitals, not even through some increased blood flow to the penis, but through the action of reducing SHBG. What's especially encouraging about these findings is the fact that more "Free T" will not cause the negative side effects of increased total testosterone. You'll still have the same amount of natural testosterone, only more of it will be available to impart its positive effects. Among those positive effects are improved mood, heightened libido, reduced risk of heart disease and what may be most intriguing to bodybuilders, the potential for more muscle growth!"


----------



## reza85

Hotdog147 said:


> I want pics as proof please! :thumb:


Pics pls


----------



## skinnnyfat

I am on 1g test 500mg tren and about to add in some injectable winstrol. 5.11 90kgs.


----------



## big steve

Pscarb said:


> All due respect mate your not though are you?? My point is this is your second cycle and in my opinion based on 24yrs of using gear and using hi amounts at time this is to much gear for a second cycle......all due respect


how much did you use for your second cycle? be honest!


----------



## majormuscle

Pscarb said:


> All due respect mate your not though are you?? My point is this is your second cycle and in my opinion based on 24yrs of using gear and using hi amounts at time this is to much gear for a second cycle......all due respect


Very well put listen to the man he has obviously got plenty of experience in the field . While im here I'd love to know how guys can run 2-3 g of test and handle the sides been using gear for over 10 years and weigh 245 lb off gear and anymore than 750 mg-1g of test and the mood swings/ headaches/insomnia / sex drive and temper tantrums are too much too handle what's the secret


----------



## infernal0988

chilisi said:


> 7g's! I hope he had some awesome gains from that. Do you know what sort of sides he had? You have to run an AI for that I'm sure!


youd have to pop AI like smarties


----------



## HodgesoN

over a gram at the moment.


----------



## CJ

chilisi said:


> 7g's! I hope he had some awesome gains from that. Do you know what sort of sides he had? You have to run an AI for that I'm sure!


Nearly died lol......not as a direct use of aas though.


----------



## big steve

CJ said:


> Nearly died lol......not as a direct use of aas though.


i take it its weeman your talking about

i dont think he was keeping it a secret he was using 7g a week!


----------



## CJ

Complete opposite mate lol

Not one to lie and be shy about doses


----------



## skinnnyfat

majormuscle said:


> Very well put listen to the man he has obviously got plenty of experience in the field . While im here I'd love to know how guys can run 2-3 g of test and handle the sides been using gear for over 10 years and weigh 245 lb off gear and anymore than 750 mg-1g of test and the mood swings/ headaches/insomnia / sex drive and temper tantrums are too much too handle what's the secret


I am on my second cycle and at 1g of test I feel like a legend 24/7, I am happy with 1g at the moment but seeing as so far the more test the bettermakes me feel better I may well up it next time to see how far I can go before needing some Armidex or Nova.


----------



## Matdylan

My second cycle 750mg to 1g a week every week have used deca tren or Eq as a secondary.

I dont think I will use tren agian thought next cycle will be test 750 and 750 Eq every week 16 week:bounce:


----------



## majormuscle

skinnnyfat said:


> I am on my second cycle and at 1g of test I feel like a legend 24/7, I am happy with 1g at the moment but seeing as so far the more test the bettermakes me feel better I may well up it next time to see how far I can go before needing some Armidex or Nova.


I have doubt you feel like a legend on a gram of test we all do , are you experiencing any sides at that dose for me 4 weeks into 1g test and the androgenic effect is becoming too much and have to keep an eye on myself


----------



## MrM

Looking to start my first injectable cycle next month, one oral previously, going for 600mg pw - does this seem sensible?


----------



## Mingster

MrM said:


> Looking to start my first injectable cycle next month, one oral previously, going for 600mg pw - does this seem sensible?


It does to me:thumbup1:


----------



## big steve

chilisi said:


> Bloody hell, Hope it was worth it
> 
> I did a SHIC and felt pretty rough, but it was worth it.


whats a shic mate?


----------



## Sub-Zero

big steve said:


> whats a shic mate?


short high intensity cycles


----------



## big steve

chilisi said:


> As subzero said. You basically diet down/ cut for a month or so, then load up on food and AAS and intense training. High test, androgens, orals, slin, GH etc etc
> 
> I'd try a few more compounds first though before looking into this mate


not looking into it mate, i just like to know what folk are talking about!


----------



## skinnnyfat

majormuscle said:


> I have doubt you feel like a legend on a gram of test we all do , are you experiencing any sides at that dose for me 4 weeks into 1g test and the androgenic effect is becoming too much and have to keep an eye on myself


The only sides I seem to get are from tren which makes it hard to sleep and gives me some unbelievable acne, for that reason I am going to stop using it and use winstrol instead.


----------



## Pav Singh B.

I like to stay around 750-1000mg a week.. but most I done is 1500-2000mg a week.

But whatever test I use, I prefer pharma grade or if not then Alpha Pharma.


----------



## big steve

Pav Singh B. said:


> I like to stay around 750-1000mg a week.. but most I done is 1500-2000mg a week.
> 
> But whatever test I use, I prefer pharma grade or if not then Alpha Pharma.


do you not rate any ugl mate? like pro-chem and wildcat


----------



## huge monguss

Pav Singh B. said:


> I like to stay around 750-1000mg a week.. but most I done is 1500-2000mg a week.
> 
> But whatever test I use, I prefer pharma grade or if not then Alpha Pharma.


1500-2000mg of pharma a week would be expensive as hell to run


----------



## big steve

a good few jabs too!


----------



## Pav Singh B.

big steve said:


> do you not rate any ugl mate? like pro-chem and wildcat


Used Pro-Chem & Wild-Cat and few other ugl's just to test how they go, their not bad IMO you get what you pay for, so now I only ever choose get them as a last option if I can't get hold of any pharma grade or Alpha Pharma gear.. From experience I find Alpha Pharma has always been good quality & consistent.


----------



## Pav Singh B.

huge monguss said:


> 1500-2000mg of pharma a week would be expensive as hell to run


I work hard for my money mate :thumbup1:

I was using Test-Comp250 & Induject250 when doing 1500-2000mg, which was little expensive as going through 6-8ml a week of test alone..

ofcourse it would be less jabbin with a test 300 or 500 but IMO I prefer to use pharma grade test or Alpha Pharma.



big steve said:


> a good few jabs too!


its not too bad compared to doing test prop, that dose would be way more expensive and alot more jabbin if using prop lmao.


----------



## big steve

Pav Singh B. said:


> Used Pro-Chem & Wild-Cat and few other ugl's just to test how they go, their not bad IMO you get what you pay for, so now I only ever choose get them as a last option if I can't get hold of any pharma grade or Alpha Pharma gear.. From experience I find Alpha Pharma has always been good quality & consistent.


im put of pharma because of the amount of fakes about


----------



## kingdale

I am 14 stone and just started 500mg test e couple of weeks ago, cant wait for it to kick in


----------



## boxinmetx

If using other stuff i only ever take 500mg per week but if test alone normally 750mg per week...but the true amount of actual test is less because for every 100mg of test (eg: enan) you are only getting 72mg of test the rest is ester unless you use straight test which you would need to inject pretty much constantly....and i personally hate test prop but if cutting i'd use winnie with 100mg every other day


----------



## The Cheese

5'11". 44 yrs old. Was 175lbs a couple of weeks ago. Now 187lbs.

Currently using 500-600mg Torlabs TestE, pinning on Mon and Thurs for 12 weeks.

Week 8, I'll go up to 600-700mg.


----------



## d83ice

All stocked up, Going to start a 12 week get big course 0.5ml test 400 eod, 75mg tren ace eod (starting week 4), equipoise 600mg per week...was going to add an extra 200mg test enanthate a week due to test 400 doseages being split.....is that just being greedy???


----------



## Glycomann

51 YO

arms 18

chest 50

waist 36

thigh 25

calves 16.5

BW 216

BF 13%

Test E 125 mg Tren E 300 mg every 5 days. Yes I have a lot of work to do and no I'm to old to really blast away. Sort of an odd question though. If I was doing primarily a test cycle I would be doing 800 to 1000 mg/w with an AI.


----------



## 19072

300mg test cyp week. 100mg var ed..

5ft8 , 80kg-85kg walking weight..


----------



## haza

Pharma nebido trt 1000mg, Riptropin HGH 4iu day


----------



## brandon91

on a bulk 450mg EW (first ever cycle)


----------



## Bensif

150 mg per week.


----------



## Stunner

Looking to do my first cycle in new year. Test E - Don't know if I should run 600mg per week or go for it and do 1200mg per week as first cycle. Sensible? Would you see a huge difference between the two doses if my diet and training were good? Will be on a calorie deficient diet for 16 or 20 weeks? Suggestions?


----------



## MrM

Stunner said:


> Looking to do my first cycle in new year. Test E - Don't know if I should run 600mg per week or go for it and do 1200mg per week as first cycle. Sensible? Would you see a huge difference between the two doses if my diet and training were good? Will be on a calorie deficient diet for 16 or 20 weeks? Suggestions?


Stunner - have you seem the post that was put up showing the 14week cut? I think it was by " tom1234 "I think that's what your looking for. It's prob easier to start on a lower dose - 600mg -run for a decent length of time, and then kick the backside out if it with some fat burners / compounds / stims at the end of the cycle or the next cycle.

Ausbuilt has some good posts about 600mg over 20 weeks.


----------



## reza85

I would normally run 1/1.5 the highest is the current cycle i'm on now 5.8 98kg fairly fat aiming for 100kg/102kg and in jan will be doing a cut to get down to 88/90kg 

Cant F'ing wait is gone be Epic:rockon:


----------



## Stunner

MrM said:


> tom1234 & Ausbuilt


Cheers will check out when I get a mo, if I haven't already (I have read that many). My question is thou: If diet and training intensity was right up there would a first time cycler see better with 1200mg than 600mg...i.e. would there be a noticeable difference on a bulk or a cut?


----------



## WilsonR6

720mg

Lowering to 600 I think


----------



## Stunner

WilsonR6 said:


> 720mg Lowering to 600 I think


If you don't mind me asking....why are you lowering?


----------



## Barman

900mgs a week early days doe. 5"6 and a half ha 203 pounds and havent a clue about bf or my stats as i havent checked in a long dam time


----------



## Will29585

83kg 5"10

600mg mts test e

400mg global deca

1st week cycle 2


----------



## Andy Dee

200mg test prop pw


----------



## 1010AD

andysutils said:


> 200mg test prop pw


That seems a low dose for prop most would do eod


----------



## oldskoolcool

Was on untill last week

4ml test 400

700mg test prop

700mg mast a

700mg tren a

Now 2ml test 400 and 1200mg mast e


----------



## Andy Dee

1010AD said:


> That seems a low dose for prop most would do eod


it is eod, just thought it would be easier to calculate it for the whole week lol.

i never run high test because i think test is absolute sh1te for building any decent mass or strength.


----------



## CunningStunt

Used to use anywhere from 600mg-1,200mg of test. Now I'm only using 150-300mg (every week) and instead, use higher doses of other compounds.

On 200mg test, 600mg tren e and 600mg mast e atm. I really want to try a low test and high dose of NPP (1.2-1.5g ew).

It feels like test is becoming more and more obsolete. I think the only time I'll run medium-high doses now (400+) is when I run GH next year.

Would also love to cruise on low dbol at one point (/use it as a base) with either 0 or 100mg test EW. If I'm going to be doing for the forseeable future, might as well see what works for me. Plus I respond INCREDIBLY well to dbol, and deca for that matter.


----------



## silver

1g at 6'1 234lb no sure about bodyfat


----------



## The Cheese

A week left of a 12 week cycle. 600mg of Test a week.

Started out at 12 stone 5lbs. Currently at 14 stone 9lbs. Starting BFP was about 12%.

Pretty sure one of the 3 vials I had was bunk though.


----------



## geeby112

400mg Isis test 1ml per week.


----------



## BBaddict

just come off from 900mg test e and 300mg tren ace pw

5'11 @ 109kg as of this morning


----------



## buffetslayer

CunningStunt said:


> Used to use anywhere from 600mg-1,200mg of test. Now I'm only using 150-300mg (every week) and instead, use higher doses of other compounds.
> 
> On 200mg test, 600mg tren e and 600mg mast e atm. I really want to try a low test and high dose of NPP (1.2-1.5g ew).
> 
> It feels like test is becoming more and more obsolete. I think the only time I'll run medium-high doses now (400+) is when I run GH next year.
> 
> Would also love to cruise on low dbol at one point (/use it as a base) with either 0 or 100mg test EW. If I'm going to be doing for the forseeable future, might as well see what works for me. Plus I respond INCREDIBLY well to dbol, and deca for that matter.


I did an 8 week course of 40mg dbol ed and 400mg (mg? Mcg? 2ml basically, brain not working.lol) ew a while back and piled on weight. Good old school course


----------



## Mshadows

Cruising on 450mg P/W


----------



## Guest

You forgot the option for

"Whatever my bollox can muster given my age"


----------



## mark67

2g of test e and 1g of deca


----------



## Jay Walker

500mg.


----------



## Mingster

400mg for this cycle, with 600mg of deca.


----------



## Bmc11

700mg of prop and 750mg of eq a week, around 180lb and about 10 percent body fat


----------



## djwillb

200mg test cyp

200mg tren

200mg Mast

350mg Anavar

EW

28 YO @ 5'9


----------



## Jay Walker

Actually its 800mg at the minute as Im using Test suspension pre workout.


----------



## Conscript

Currently 0mg, not pcting though, just having a couple of months off, will probably gear back up in early March


----------



## SuperSauce

I was a virgin so 500mg ISIS Test-E P/W is my weapon of choice at the moment.


----------



## G623EJB

5 weeks into 2nd Cycle and I'm on 500mg Sus 250 test per week. Age 42 6ft2 94kg 18% BF with calipers. Seeing some effects but wondering if I should be dosing slightly higher due to my size and weight?


----------



## Jay Walker

Conscript said:


> Currently 0mg, not pcting though, just having a couple of months off, will probably gear back up in early March


Nowt wrong with that mate


----------



## Conscript

Jay Walker said:


> Nowt wrong with that mate


Yeah just felt like I needed a break, dropped most of the meds as well, feeling good so far :beer:


----------



## Jay Walker

Conscript said:


> Yeah just felt like I needed a break, dropped most of the meds as well, feeling good so far :beer:


Definitely needed to let your body do its own thing for a while. Problem for me is, how low my test goes!


----------



## Conscript

Jay Walker said:


> Definitely needed to let your body do its own thing for a while. Problem for me is, how low my test goes!


Had that confirmed with bloods? If suffered low test I would defintely consider a sensible trt, with the odd blast thrown in now and then!


----------



## Jay Walker

Conscript said:


> Had that confirmed with bloods? If suffered low test I would defintely consider a sensible trt, with the odd blast thrown in now and then!


Yeah, last one wasnt great, although i ran pct too early and I didnt do enough HCG. Will address on next PCT, which will be autumn.


----------



## Conscript

Jay Walker said:


> Yeah, last one wasnt great, although i ran pct too early and I didnt do enough HCG. Will address on next PCT, which will be autumn.


I did a mini hcg blast earlier this month, definitely helps a great deal, best on-cycle med there is imo


----------



## Jay Walker

Conscript said:


> I did a mini hcg blast earlier this month, definitely helps a great deal, best on-cycle med there is imo


Fantastic stuff, agreed.


----------



## no-way

500mg ew

105kg 14%bf


----------



## aesthetics4ever

800mg test, 300mg tren e per week.


----------



## RowRow

When latest blast dosage was 2.5g a week. Going to be using much less in future though maybe about 800mg

Weight 105kg bF% I dunno about to start a cut though. Height 5'10'age 20


----------



## stuey99

RowRow said:


> When latest blast dosage was 2.5g a week. Going to be using much less in future though maybe about 800mg
> 
> Weight 105kg bF% I dunno about to start a cut though. Height 5'10'age 20


I'm thinking about increasing dose from 1g to 1.5g on current cycle. Highest previous dose was 750mg. Any advantage to me going this high in your opinion? I'm 6'4", 110kg. Cheers buddy.


----------



## RowRow

stuey99 said:


> I'm thinking about increasing dose from 1g to 1.5g on current cycle. Highest previous dose was 750mg. Any advantage to me going this high in your opinion? I'm 6'4", 110kg. Cheers buddy.


Why are you thinking of increasing the dosage?

If you are still growing and gaining fine I see no reason to increase dosages mid cycle


----------



## JPO

Last 3 cycle have all been 600mg test enth , used for both cutting and bulking ! All good cycles body has changed so much

Currently 10 weeks in to a 16 week cycle and have some tren enth 200mg considering adding this in ! Only at 1 ml per a week though !


----------



## IGotTekkers

1.2g


----------



## stuey99

IGotTekkers said:


> 1.2g


Yeah, I just upped to 1.25g as well mate. How many calories you getting through on this dose?


----------



## AnotherLevel

240mg test/400mg deca a week


----------



## IGotTekkers

stuey99 said:


> Yeah, I just upped to 1.25g as well mate. How many calories you getting through on this dose?


5000. Growth is still crap slow though, waiting for the deca to kick in


----------



## stuey99

IGotTekkers said:


> 5000. Growth is still crap slow though, waiting for the deca to kick in


I'm at around 5300 now mate, 9 weeks into cycle and growth has slowed ALOT!! Just added in 400mg masteron and gonna try upping to 5600 cals...if that doesn't work I might just start cutting earlier than intended lol.


----------



## Hotdog147

IGotTekkers said:


> 5000. Growth is still crap slow though, waiting for the deca to kick in


Really? At your weight that amount of calories and struggling to grow? Something not right there mate, I'd get fat on that amount of calories!

On topic, none!!! Au naturalle


----------



## IGotTekkers

Hotdog147 said:


> Really? At your weight that amount of calories and struggling to grow? Something not right there mate, I'd get fat on that amount of calories!
> 
> On topic, none!!! Au naturalle


 I am getting fat mate lol. Gonna see what happens with the deca and then hop off. I think I probably just need a break tbh.. I feel like death, iv been in bed for the past 18 hours I feel that rough. I'm actually looking forward to coming down lol.


----------



## Dead lee

Was on 1.5g down to 800mg last two weeks, im taking it down to 150mg for a while maybe less


----------



## nemesis program

im taking this and only got one minor side effect ive been on it for 3 months so far why do you think i am very tolerant? and this is my first cycle

trenbolone 600 mg oral a day oral

winstrol 150 mg oral a day

boldenone undecylenate 100 mg oral a day

anadrol 300 mg oral aday

clomid 400 mg a day

dianabol 100 mg oral a day


----------



## RowRow

nemesis program said:


> im taking this and only got one minor side effect ive been on it for 3 months so far why do you think i am very tolerant? and this is my first cycle
> 
> trenbolone 600 mg oral a day oral
> 
> winstrol 150 mg oral a day
> 
> boldenone undecylenate 100 mg oral a day
> 
> anadrol 300 mg oral aday
> 
> clomid 400 mg a day
> 
> dianabol 100 mg oral a day


Hi troll.


----------



## Spragga

nemesis program said:


> im taking this and only got one minor side effect ive been on it for 3 months so far why do you think i am very tolerant? and this is my first cycle
> 
> trenbolone 600 mg oral a day oral
> 
> winstrol 150 mg oral a day
> 
> boldenone undecylenate 100 mg oral a day
> 
> anadrol 300 mg oral aday
> 
> clomid 400 mg a day
> 
> dianabol 100 mg oral a day


Is the side being a dick....


----------



## fastcar_uk

nemesis program said:


> im taking this and only got one minor side effect ive been on it for 3 months so far why do you think i am very tolerant? and this is my first cycle
> 
> trenbolone 600 mg oral a day oral
> 
> winstrol 150 mg oral a day
> 
> boldenone undecylenate 100 mg oral a day
> 
> anadrol 300 mg oral aday
> 
> clomid 400 mg a day
> 
> dianabol 100 mg oral a day


You forgot bullsh1t 1g a day.


----------



## Ricky12345

Just upped mine to 750 for last 8 weeks


----------



## Dr Manhattan

nemesis program said:


> im taking this and only got one minor side effect ive been on it for 3 months so far why do you think i am very tolerant? and this is my first cycle
> 
> trenbolone 600 mg oral a day oral
> 
> winstrol 150 mg oral a day
> 
> boldenone undecylenate 100 mg oral a day
> 
> anadrol 300 mg oral aday
> 
> clomid 400 mg a day
> 
> dianabol 100 mg oral a day


 :ban:


----------



## Barman

350mgs a week and cutting going nice keeping size


----------



## jord222

750mg prop, npp too


----------



## NSGym

300 enanthate and 450 sust x 2 per week


----------



## Paz1982

500mg test e ew (first cycle). 5'10" 90kg


----------



## Dazr

Looking for some info on winstrol, they are 25mg capsuals red and yellow . Bit sceptical about them


----------



## Dazr

. More pictures


----------



## Mark2021

Dazr said:


> View attachment 119669
> . More pictures


Make a new thread prob get a better response


----------



## Kung fu guy

Highest I went was 2g and to be honest I sit better and response better at 750, went silly at one point lol. From now on though ill keep it about the 750 mark.


----------



## CrownJewels

500mg. No need for more.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Test 600mg Masteron 400mg EW

174lbs

5'9

%8-9 bf


----------



## synthasize

1g atm


----------



## 1010AD

I'll say for @Ghostspike 0.1ml at the moment and surprisingly gaining well


----------



## oldskoolcool

Last 6 wks i've used 1ml of t400, 1ml super rip 240 ed and 1ml nandro deca e3d

with 10iu hgh ed

So 3360mg of test

560mg tren a

560mg mast p

600mg nandro deca

70iu hgh per week

i'm 6ft 252lbs 8% ish with hormonal water atm

19 1/2" neck, arms, calfs

52"chest

32"waste

28"quads


----------



## Ghostspike

1010AD said:


> I'll say for @Ghostspike 0.1ml at the moment and surprisingly gaining well


I can vouch for that


----------



## bigpit

Kung fu guy said:


> Highest I went was 2g and to be honest I sit better and response better at 750, went silly at one point lol. From now on though ill keep it about the 750 mark.


massively agree with this. i'e been there,done that and got the t shirt with high doses(up to 4g incl deca/tren and orals)the only thing i got was more sides.. i'm also now on 750mg pw of test only and feel better,hold less water and hae less sides in general while still getting the results i want. i'm 260lb,6'2" and aprox 18% bf.


----------



## mrproc

been on for 3 weeks at 1ml of t400


----------



## Sully6000

600mg Test E atm


----------



## Conscript

Currently on:

500mg test

500mg tren e

150mg tren a

250mg deca

200mg npp

100mg var

20mg m1t

8iu hgh

50 mcg t3

10mg fin

6'4 and 18st 9lbs


----------



## Guest

On last cycle ran test at 800mg

Next cycle I've acquired the same dosage to use.


----------



## chiqui

Bulk 1200-1500 test

Cut 400-600 test


----------



## theBEAST2002

weeman said:


> i know it sounds high in comparison to some but i know a lot of guys using way more,not that i'm trying to justify it by saying that!!
> 
> alongside the 1700mg test i am running 900mg eq,300mg tri tren,50mg oxy ed for first 2 weeks and 10iu slin twice a day ed.


TBH it sounds like you have good genetics and soak in the gear quite well.


----------



## WilsonR6

600mg test E

Was on 500mg tren E and 900mg test E 60mg dbol recently but not for long lol

Gonna jump back on 200mg tren and stick at 600mg test with some orals low dose


----------



## mr.smurf

I'm on 600mg fuerza test enanthate ew, using 25mg aromasin ed


----------



## Buzzz_

Only 300mg. Let the tren work it's magic yeah baby.


----------



## RowRow

1g of sust with 500mg deca and 100mg ed bolasterone


----------



## synthasize

RowRow said:



> 1g of sust with 500mg deca and 100mg ed bolasterone


How do you rate bolasterone mate? Is it any good and what effects is it having?


----------



## RowRow

synthasize said:


> How do you rate bolasterone mate? Is it any good and what effects is it having?


I like it a lot.

Not as much as I like anadrol but it is very good and has helped add a lot of strength pretty fast.

It is very very wet though probably the most out of any oral or gear i've used.

I would never run it without nolva ever! As at 50mg after 2 days I get lumps without it.

Very good drug though


----------



## simonthepieman

i've gone from 81-89KG on 375mg of test a week. God knows how quickly i would be growing if i doubled that or more.

i'm on my first cycle BTW


----------



## stone14

synthasize said:


> How do you rate bolasterone mate? Is it any good and what effects is it having?


Iv never heard of it ???


----------



## stone14

John Andrew said:


> 500 mg test, C 500mg Deca, 400mg tren E, I have gone as high as 1 gram but decided I would rather use Tren. 5 ft 8 and 100 kgs.
> 
> Good luck all. John


How's the libido on all that 19-nors?


----------



## infernal0988

stone14 said:


> How's the libido on all that 19-nors?


Idk about the of the post but for me ? Its never been that big of a problem, I mean i ran very hight tren & deca together with only 250mg test last steroid binge i had.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

1200 tritest/900 deca PW, Started with a 40 kicker of dbols per day. Im 6'5 290lbs.


----------



## RowRow

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> 1200 tritest/900 deca PW, Started with a 40 kicker of dbols per day. Im 6'5 290lbs.


I wanna be 290lbs


----------



## jo3y

I take test e at 625mg/pw does me nicee


----------



## nickynoo

500 to 750 ew does me fine 5/8 and 16 stone


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

RowRow said:


> I wanna be 290lbs


Haha you say that now, but wait until you have to shell out for 3 beds in a year cos ya keep breaking them!!


----------



## stone14

nickynoo said:


> 500 to 750 ew does me fine 5/8 and 16 stone


you look a lot bigger in your avi


----------



## stone14

John Andrew said:


> Libido is fine. Hcg and Bromocriptine! At 58 I do not expect to be horny more than 5 times a week, My wife seems to handle that quite well! If I do have a lack of desire .5 tablet of Viagra and I am unstoppable for 3 days! When I cruise on Test only I am slightly hornier.
> 
> kindest regards john


how much Bromocriptine do you take daily? does it work out cheaper then caber for example and just as effective??


----------



## flynnie11

1500mg pharma


----------



## Dark sim

450mg atm but will max out at 600mg


----------



## alpha alkylated

Was on 1gram/wk Enanthate


----------



## kreig

600mg pw


----------



## bebe247

I think 600mg is loads unless your planning on competing..... 600mg test and 100mg anavar... Great results


----------



## NSGym

at the moment i am on 500mg of test and 300mg deca at 227lb and 6'


----------



## &lt;Slim&gt;

400mg test e per week and 40mg dbol a day. First cycle, 210lb at 6"1.


----------



## durhamlad

300mg mast, 250mg sust, 142mg tren ace (if bottle dosages are to believes as true ) with 40mg dbol a day. Going to bump the whole lot up in a few weeks but going well at the moment so no point changing just yet  16stone 9 @ 5foot 9


----------



## infernal0988

On 500mg test & 500mg Tren atm in about 3 weeks or so i will be on 250mg Test & 750mg Deca.


----------



## synthasize

infernal0988 said:


> On 500mg test & 500mg Tren atm in about 3 weeks or so i will be on 250mg Test & 750mg Deca.


Out of interest mate why are you switching?


----------



## infernal0988

synthasize said:


> Out of interest mate why are you switching?


Just blasting changing up compounds each time i use a another up mate.


----------



## BoomTime

1g test, 500 tren, 500 mast, 100mg proviron, 80mg dbol, slin, hcg, letro, caber, 97kg, 5'11 10%


----------



## NOpainNOgain86

first part npp 700week,test mix 1250week,Methyl-Drostanolone 50mcg ed plus some cuple weeks on t3-second part-tren ace 100ed+master 75ed+test propionate 75ed+boldenone 1250week+turinabol 80mcg ed + t3 50mcg ed ,cabaser 0.5 e7d, hcg...and when i finish cuting still going on


----------



## 6108

EOD : 1ml (Test 400) + 1ml (TriTren 150) + 0.5ml (Deca 300) + 1ml (Mast 325) + 50mg bhearts + 100mg Anapolon


----------



## Russs

2ml test400 at the moment.

300mg enanthate

300mg deconate

200 cyp


----------



## banzi

250mgs Test e


----------



## Boshlop

currently 250 a week, might go to 250 every 5 days so that would work out at 375 ish. only 2 weeks in so plenty of time to make use of the increase


----------



## Dan TT

600mg of test e pw. Changing labs as of my next jab so we'll see if that makes any noticeable difference.


----------



## 1010AD

Dan TT said:


> 600mg of test e pw. Changing labs as of my next jab so we'll see if that makes any noticeable difference.


Why the change?


----------



## Dan TT

1010AD said:


> Why the change?


Currently running a lab called 'Star Labs' that is only really found my area from what I searched + heard. People I know who have used it and other labs have said it's not that good so thought i'd change. Going to run Cambridge Research instead.


----------



## 1010AD

Dan TT said:


> Currently running a lab called 'Star Labs' that is only really found my area from what I searched + heard. People I know who have used it and other labs have said it's not that good so thought i'd change. Going to run Cambridge Research instead.


Lol never heard of any of them


----------



## Dan TT

1010AD said:


> Lol never heard of any of them


There's a thread about Cambridge research on this forum , with people raving about it so far..


----------



## GMO

Since switching to zafas i can see me ever going over a 750 ew for cycle tbh, im still getting modest gains on 250mg e14d!


----------



## IGotTekkers

About to start my next (possibly last ever) cycle, 200mg test, 500mg tren


----------



## liamo69

Dan TT said:


> Currently running a lab called 'Star Labs' that is only really found my area from what I searched + heard. People I know who have used it and other labs have said it's not that good so thought i'd change. Going to run Cambridge Research instead.


Was offered star lads yesterday...first ive heard of them my self


----------



## Dan TT

liamo69 said:


> Was offered star lads yesterday...first ive heard of them my self


did you take it ? to be fair packaging looks a bit shoddy but I think the gear is well...


----------



## Smitch

GMO said:


> Since switching to zafas i can see me ever going over a 750 ew for cycle tbh, im still getting modest gains on 250mg e14d!


I'm the same with the Zafa's, was running 500mg a week with 1ml eod one rip, dropped the Zafa down to 250mg now as the 500mg with the one rip just seems pointless.

Bloody decent gear that Zafa, I bought a load cheap, glad I did!


----------



## liamo69

Dan TT said:


> did you take it ? to be fair packaging looks a bit shoddy but I think the gear is well...


Na mate didnt buy it


----------



## DEADLY

Not being rude mate , but if more was better you should be 3 times the size you are in that picture...I know it sounds imposible, and so do your dosages.

Ever thought all the gear might counter react ? It says so on the tin...But then again, you are a big lad and lean as **** on the pic so stick to what you do as it's worked.

BTW, do you only have two **** cheeks ? (1700mg test, 900mg eq,300mg tri tren and 10iu slin twice a day ed.) I'd never shoot shoulders and such. Not even the pros who pin me ever recomend pinning intramuscular anyhting but **** meat.

Oh and to stick to point. have you aver lost a fight being on all that ? LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nara

500mg test C


----------



## oxy2000

1500 mg pharma test .

5ft 10 - 16 st


----------



## durhamlad

oxy2000 said:


> 1500 mg pharma test .
> 
> 5ft 10 - 16 st


How's 1500mg feel? I'm tempted to really ramp it up


----------



## oxy2000

doesnt feel much different , horney as a mofo and a few more spots


----------



## cas

Not running any ATM and I'm shrinking like a b1tch, the only thing on me that's growing is my tummy


----------



## Nicos93

1g test enth 6ft 115kg


----------



## mal

Two amps of alpha cyp only coz im a tight a,r,s,e lol.


----------



## Edinburgh

600mg Test E


----------



## Nara

500mg Test C


----------



## Kiwi As

Age: 24

Height: 6'2''

Weight: 123KG

Dose: 250mg Test E p/week

I'll say cutting but really though it's not a cut/bulk scenario it's a weight loss scenario


----------



## Sustanation

1 gram of sus 250 a week and 30mg of anavar a day.


----------



## guvnor82

800 mg of test 400 and 400 mg tren


----------



## 31205

250 sus 600 tren 400 mast.


----------



## infernal0988

800 mg test 900 mg eq 400 mg tren E.


----------



## FelonE1

500 mg Test e


----------



## G-man99

750mg test E


----------



## Thomasfreddy

Frontload sus and npp 2000mg

Sus first week 600 mg npp

Then 1000mg sus p/w

400mg npp p/w

Tren ed 50mg

Age 40

90kg weight

15%bf

Waisted the last 3months with

Well underdosed test 400 and npp

So this is a 6 week blast till I go

On holiday on the 22nd dec


----------



## sgtsniff

About 50-70mg pw of natural ball test.


----------



## Sams

500mg pharma test 400mg mast.

I used to use 1gram + of ugl but when you get a real pharma you see that 500mg is plenty (for me anyway)


----------



## SickCurrent

bigacb said:


> If you could post your weight, measurements and amount aswell. Just want to get an idea of what everyone else is running particulary the ones that compete. Honest answers. Cheers guys.


For months now whatever is coming out of my ballsack srs.

Seems to be doing the trick also in terms of albeit slower but consistant gainz without the chitty sides of synth test.

#nattyscum4eva


----------



## Varenagan

600mg Test P

600mg Tren A

600mg Mast P


----------



## ryda

1gram

Infiniti tri-test 500  two jabs of this a week

Seeing as it's a blend it's probably really 380mg per ml or something lol oh wel


----------



## peanutbob69

500mg p/w...and will be pyramiding up to 1.2-1.5g over the next 16 weeks depending on sides.

Nothing else in the mix..only 0.5 Adex eod.

Might add some slin later on in the cycle.

Will only be running Test from now on....and perhaps some slin and peptides if money allows.

6.2''

104 kg's

12% BF


----------



## spikedmini

1.2grams of test where the good stuff is at anything below a 1g is meh


----------



## Gavinmcl

1ml Test Prop EoD

1ml NPP EoD

For 8 weeks


----------



## UlsterRugby

750 mg home brew test e

6ft 202lbs 16% bf


----------



## babyarm

1.5ml test prop pw/4ml tren ace pw cutting got a week and a half left


----------



## kingpyn

Efedrino said:


> No need more than 250mg e7d if you not go on HGH


Why do you need more test if you use HGH?


----------



## FelonE1

165mg


----------



## Jalex

300mg PW.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

500mg PW


----------



## TELBOR

2800mg last week


----------



## gregstm

I tried various doses up to 1.5g and I think I dont need to go for more than 500-600 mg pw on bulk and 300-350mg on cut


----------



## steeley

6ml of NeuroPharma T400, so im guessing somewhere in the region of 2400mg.


----------



## Smitch

TELBOR said:


> 2800mg last week


Really?

I'd want to look nothing short of fvcking superhuman on a dose that high.


----------



## steeley

steeley said:


> 6ml of NeuroPharma T400, so im guessing somewhere in the region of 2400mg.


And thats going to be dropped to 4.5ml. So pretty sure 1800mg pw because this med is mental.


----------



## TELBOR

Smitch said:


> Really?
> 
> I'd want to look nothing short of fvcking superhuman on a dose that high.


It's part of a 30 day blast, first 10 days 400mg a day mate. On day 23 now, haven't jabbed any test 400 since day 10.


----------

